# Secret Santa 2013 - Received Parcel Thread!



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

As suggested by Lynn, I've opened this up for those of you who wish to post about receiving your SS's - keeps it all in one place so it's easier for those of you that want to know if it's arrived or not 

Please keep PM'ing me too - going well so far!


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Riley got his


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Seb and Roman have received theirs


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Wasn't in yesterday when it turned up, collected it today....wow! Thank you so much 'B' and slave!

JJ is so over the moon and has bitten at one present and has had some thrive treats already cos they are one of his favourites (along with the rest! Haha)

Really, thank you so much for it all, Jimmy got on the table after the picture and started sniffing and JJ batted him away! Haha


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Clue in the gift and its from B.....who I thought it was doesnt live where the postcode says


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

Staysee said:


> Clue in the gift and its from B.....who I thought it was doesnt live where the postcode says[/QUOTE
> 
> I have a slight idea, would need to count cats


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

merlin12 said:


> Staysee said:
> 
> 
> > Clue in the gift and its from B.....who I thought it was doesnt live where the postcode says[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Staysee said:


> Clue in the gift and its from B.....who I thought it was doesnt live where the postcode says


The person might have posted it out of the area they live in


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

sarahecp said:


> Some people might have posted it out of the area they live in


Well, I did think of that!

Cos theres one person I have my eye on, so will have too check thier posts too see if they've been anywhere! haha

EDIT: The return address has a postcode and streetname, so im sure the person must live where it was posted from


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Bubba's presents arrived yesterday but I didn't get a chance to get pictures so he had to wait until today to have his photo taken.

So he looked on while Evie approached the packet









So then he got curious and came over to have a look....within seconds he was surrounded! :nono:








He got overwhelmed, smacked Tango  smacked Evie around the head  smacked me  ran off, smacked someone else who got in his way  and then went and sulked in the cat room for a couple of minutes.

He then came running out and over to me. Sorry mummy! 









SS, thank you so much! So many presents.....which have now been securely put away until Christmas xxx


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

Haha, oh Bubba.. He obviously knew it was his - get your mitts off!


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

With many thanks to Sarahecp....one person who I didnt think of and I cant say why even though i did check them out as a possible and discounted it haha but I believe I have found JJ's secret santa....now if only they will empty thier inbox so I can PM them!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Staysee said:


> With many thanks to Sarahecp....one person who I didnt think of and I cant say why even though i did check them out as a possible and discounted it haha but I believe I have found JJ's secret santa....now if only they will empty thier inbox so I can PM them!


I only suggested a few things to help you along the way


----------



## nightkitten (Jun 15, 2012)

Karm's SS had arrived today 

I know who it is but I will let Karm suss it out when she opens her presents and say thank you on Christmas day



Chimlin was hoping it was for her...


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

I received another BIG box for the SP rescue today.
I only opened it up enough to make sure it was SS and not work stuff, so have not explored or guessed who it is from.
It is stashed in my car boot away from all the naughty paws here.:nono:

Thank You SS!


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

*clears throat ......*

Warning - everyone should cover their ears at this point ...... you have been warned! 


*wailing starts ....... Santa Claus is coming to town ..... Santa Claus is coming to town ....... Santa . Claus . is . coming . to . town .*

OK - you can uncover your ears now! 


Santa has visited _Mia_ today 



Thank you so much .... am really tempted to open the card but will be good and not open until we're into December


----------



## sashski (Aug 14, 2011)

Diesel received hers today! Have been good though and haven't peeked! Xxx


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

Can I ask how many parcels have been sent out of the 100..108? I think. lol


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

MeMe's turn today 

She eyed up the parcel .....
And then we opened the box.....so many presents and so beautifully wrapped! Anther of my furbabies totally spoiled xxx









And then she decided to jump in 









The parcel has now been hidden away with the others.

SS thank you so much, you have obviously spoiled MeMe (and me ). xxxx

There was some info on the box which might give away our SS but I'm going to try not to spoil things and will leave the snooping until Christmas xxxx


----------



## Sophiebee (Jul 9, 2013)

Loki had a visit from santa paws today  gifts are beautifully wrapped/boxed and theres prezzies for me as well  Thank you so so much to our secret santa, loki is going to be good and wait till xmas to open them (and so am i ) but im sure they will be so appreciated. 

As im feeling the love right now i would also like to say a huge thanks to all you PFers for making me feel welcome and accepted here, as well as all the lovely cats there are some really lovely people!

Anyway, enough of me being a soppy cow (must be the christmas spirit lol) heres some pics  our clue was' i could be your twin' so thank you again, mystery black beauty!


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Mine must be coming from the late posters. The cats have been checking, bless 'em, but so far, we're still wtiaing!

I've got one more to post, then we're all done!


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

Nothing been received here either. Although the postman has left a card that says I think Kaisa (but could quite easily be wrong & it's for one of the others!)


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Our postman must think im stalking him or something, cos if I see him i stand at a window and watch too see if he's coming too us and whats in his hands! haha


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

Mirx3 said:


> Can I ask how many parcels have been sent out of the 100..108? I think. lol


Only 40 that I know of - so don't panic!


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

Dante said:


> Only 40 that I know of - so don't panic!


Oh not panicking I know it's early days yet.  I was just curious haha.

I've yet to post mine off, but will probably be doing that tomorrow.


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Jt received her SS today and omg was she spoilt 
I havent opened them, will wait till xmas morning 
I have a good idea who the sender is...But will wait till Jt has opened them  
Thank you ss xx


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

Is it bad I am more excited about what the boys are getting for Christmas than what I am getting? 

I feel like a looper lol


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

I've been more excited about this than I have about anything Christmassy for years. Thank you PFers ,especially Dante for organising. 

I've actually put more effort into the SS I've sent than I have into a present for my OH. I suppose I'd better turn some attention to getting him something now.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Staysee said:


> Wasn't in yesterday when it turned up, collected it today....wow! Thank you so much 'B' and slave!
> 
> JJ is so over the moon and has bitten at one present and has had some thrive treats already cos they are one of his favourites (along with the rest! Haha)
> 
> Really, thank you so much for it all, Jimmy got on the table after the picture and started sniffing and JJ batted him away! Haha


I don't know anyone's address, but by the clues I think I know who yours is......


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

So far, 2 parcels received.....

Is this for us, slave?


No, Xena, this one is for you girls...


Who is this one for, then? For me?


Yes, right, if it isn't for us, who is it for?
Open them, open them both, NOW, we all want to know.....


YAY, Connor, it's for us


and there is one for all of us, too..


Not a clue who this secret santa is, though....

The other secret santa left a whale of a clue.... 


So these are all ours?


WOW, look at that, what a lot...


This one has my name on it


Look, there is one for me, too...


Give it back, Josje, the card says you can open it on December 5th, not before... So you don't even have to wait as long as the boys.
Patience, girl.....


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Staysee said:


> Our postman must think im stalking him or something, cos if I see him i stand at a window and watch too see if he's coming too us and whats in his hands! haha


I saw some very cute pics of Jenson examining his parcel, so you must have received at least one. But I understand the other ones are still waiting?

Ricky, Catweazle and Wobbel are also watching the postman like hawks. They are very curious when theirs will arrive.....


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Jiskefet said:


> I saw some very cute pics of Jenson examining his parcel, so you must have received at least one. But I understand the other ones are still waiting?
> 
> Ricky, Catweazle and Wobbel are also watching the postman like hawks. They are very curious when theirs will arrive.....


Yes Jenson has his and he is very thankfull too the secret santa 

JJ now has his but the other 3 are waiting patiently


----------



## Indiandpuppy (Feb 24, 2013)

recieved !


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

YIKES - Still not sent mine off yet.... * runs off to shops for wrapping paper in a panic * :lol:


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

OH braved the queue at the PO and collected Kaisa's parcel this morning. She's fast asleep and shown no interest as yet, but I'm sure she will say thank you once awake!


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Yay!
Phoebe received her present today 
There's something for me too!

But ...


There's no clues 
So the only thing I have to go by is the postcode ...
Investigation, investigation :idea:


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Recieved Jessies! Beautifully wrapped!

She thanks who sent it x


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Joy84 said:


> Yay!
> Phoebe received her present today
> There's something for me too!
> 
> ...


I made my clues far too easy!!!! The recipients guessed straight away....Epic fail on my part!


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

Staysee said:


> Recieved Jessies! Beautifully wrapped!
> 
> She thanks who sent it x


wow!!! what a mountain of gifts Jessie


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

merlin12 said:


> wow!!! what a mountain of gifts Jessie


She's a very lucky lady!


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

Chewitts and bugs received theirs a while ago and get to open it in a couple of days so thank you SS. 

I am having some issues with wrapping my lot up for sending so need to go and get brown wrapping I think or those plastic envelopes or something. It's all one presents fault!!! I will get them posted shortly I promise. Xxx

ETA. That probably makes a really big clue for when they arrive at their destination oops!


----------



## ScruffyCat (Jun 7, 2013)

Postman dropped off Scruffs gift this morning! 

Scruff is nudging it round the kitchen counter as we speak! Very exciting! 

Thank you Santa! Xxx


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I am hoping to send mine SS presents out this week. I am really sorry but I don't know if I'll have time to wrap them, I have so much going on in my personal life atm, I hope nobody would mind


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Hanwombat said:


> I am hoping to send mine SS presents out this week. I am really sorry but I don't know if I'll have time to wrap them, I have so much going on in my personal life atm, I hope nobody would mind


Its the thought more then anything, I recieved one last year that wasnt wrapped, they apologised before sending haha but dont worry, if people wanna wrap them when they recieve them so the cats can open stuff then thats up too them


----------



## Indiandpuppy (Feb 24, 2013)

Staysee said:


> Recieved Jessies! Beautifully wrapped!
> 
> She thanks who sent it x


ours that we recieved was in similar gold paper x


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Indiandpuppy said:


> ours that we recieved was in similar gold paper x


Did you get a card too?


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Staysee said:


> Its the thought more then anything, I recieved one last year that wasnt wrapped, they apologised before sending haha but dont worry, if people wanna wrap them when they recieve them so the cats can open stuff then thats up too them


Yeah just don't want them to think I don't care  but as you says its the thought overall


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

oliviarussian said:


> I made my clues far too easy!!!! The recipients guessed straight away....Epic fail on my part!


I guessed quickly too, but I really liked the clues :thumbup:


----------



## Indiandpuppy (Feb 24, 2013)

Staysee said:


> Did you get a card too?


yep but not opened it  I am guessing that one of baggies pressies is lickelix as the box is the right shape lol


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Indiandpuppy said:


> yep but not opened it  I am guessing that one of baggies pressies is lickelix as the box is the right shape lol


I would open the card, if its same as mine you'll be able too work out who right away! haha


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Hanwombat said:


> I am hoping to send mine SS presents out this week. I am really sorry but I don't know if I'll have time to wrap them, I have so much going on in my personal life atm, I hope nobody would mind


I think you have to wrap them otherwise how are they going to go under the tree and be a surprise, part of the fun is the unwrapping.... Doesn't have to be anything fancy tho'! :001_tt2:


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

We are like little kids with the presents:d


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Kittenfostermummy said:


> It's all one presents fault!!! I will get them posted shortly I promise. Xxx
> 
> ETA. That probably makes a really big clue for when they arrive at their destination oops!


Don't worry - I had that problem too and sure we're not the only ones

I want to open my card and see if there's any clues ..... please can I open it tomorrow ... it will be December then!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Joy84 said:


> I guessed quickly too, but I really liked the clues :thumbup:


I loved the clues and the beautiful gift card   

The last 2 SS's I've always put the initial of who it's from but this year I decided not to, I'm just hoping that my clues are not too silly  and the recipient understands


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

oliviarussian said:


> I think you have to wrap them otherwise how are they going to go under the tree and be a surprise, part of the fun is the unwrapping.... Doesn't have to be anything fancy tho'! :001_tt2:


Guess I'll have to get something then hmy:


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I received a package of beautifully wrapped gifts today, and they even came with a gorgeous little stocking to put them all in! Each has a gift card, but I don't have a clue what's written on them.

Thank you so, so much to whoever sent them!


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Okay the wrapping of my gifts are A W F U L, but the cat wrapped them... honest


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Apparently my parcel is for Tia and Millie, and apparently the card says something about cats in hats? Might not be right though, as my housemate can hardly see any better than me, so is just trying to puzzle out what the card says. Of course, cats in hats I'm struggling with, as I'm assuming the clue is a visual one. Anyone got any ideas?


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

all I can think of is a certain somebody who makes hats


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

I didn't leave any clues in the parcel which I sent. I thought the clues were optional. 
I hope that I haven't spoilt the victim's fun.:


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

carly87 said:


> Apparently my parcel is for Tia and Millie, and apparently the card says something about cats in hats? Might not be right though, as my housemate can hardly see any better than me, so is just trying to puzzle out what the card says. Of course, cats in hats I'm struggling with, as I'm assuming the clue is a visual one. Anyone got any ideas?


Any way at all of getting a picture up? Or texting a picture too someone who can?


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Forester said:


> I didn't leave any clues in the parcel which I sent. I thought the clues were optional.
> I hope that I haven't spoilt the victim's fun.:


You don't have to leave clues, it is secret Santa after all  

I've put my boys initials in the past but have put clues in this year and also dropped a few clues in some of my posts


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Mirx3 said:


> all I can think of is a certain somebody who makes hats


Lovely hats too   I have 3


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

oliviarussian said:


> I made my clues far too easy!!!! The recipients guessed straight away....Epic fail on my part!


Riley is still guessing


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

Kaisa has no hope of guessing! No clue not even a postcode!


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Now, if it's her, that would be pretty neat!

Stacee, no chance of a picture. It's not the putting it up that's the issue. It's the taking it... For obvious reasons...


----------



## Sophiebee (Jul 9, 2013)

Forester said:


> I didn't leave any clues in the parcel which I sent. I thought the clues were optional.
> I hope that I haven't spoilt the victim's fun.:


I didnt leave a clue either as i couldnt think of one!


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

carly87 said:


> Now, if it's her, that would be pretty neat!
> 
> Stacee, no chance of a picture. It's not the putting it up that's the issue. It's the taking it... For obvious reasons...


Yeah. Shame! I love investigating altho so far it seems others have done it for me, minus Jessies which I worked out myself and wish I took her idea of leaving a clue!


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

Hat lady didn't take part this year, guess again!


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Have just worked that out as I asked her. Problem is, I'm not even sure that cats and hats are what my clue is... Housemate can't really see so good either you see.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

carly87 said:


> Have just worked that out as I asked her. Problem is, I'm not even sure that cats and hats are what my clue is... Housemate can't really see so good either you see.


Carly, will you be seeing CC or Jes? Maybe one of them could take a piccie for you and pop it on here.


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Forgot too say, last night I had a Secret Santa dream!


Was very odd, dreamt like 2 or 3 PF members actually lived where I lived and I was actually thier secret santa and somehow I had managed to get it posted without giving away my address or town....how I dont know.

But then when they all recieved thiers they all met out on the path in view of my window and compared gifts and cards and clues too try and find out if they could work out who was thier secret santa.

I was just sat in the window laughing and wondering how I had got away with it without giving away my address or home town....which is pretty hard when its posted! ahah


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Goes to show Secret Santa has really been on your mind of late.....


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Jiskefet said:


> Goes to show Secret Santa has really been on your mind of late.....


Plus im ill at the mo, got a nasty cold about me and when I do i tend too have very vivid dreams about recent events


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Staysee said:


> Plus im ill at the mo, got a nasty cold about me and when I do i tend too have very vivid dreams about recent events


Me too.
I have a fever, I thought at first it was still from the claw wound, but that has gone down completely, but I now have a very bad cold, so I guess it was from the cold all along.

And have I been dreaming....
Terrible.
Dreams?
Nightmares, half of them.....
I wrecked my car, lost my smartphone, lost my job, the house burned down, and heaven knows what else I cannot even remember, but I seem to be dreaming all night.


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Jiskefet said:


> Me too.
> I have a fever, I thought at first it was still from the claw wound, but that has gone down completely, but I now have a very bad cold, so I guess it was from the cold all along.
> 
> And have I been dreaming....
> ...


Cats should be looking after us right now then ey?

Glad too read that scratch has gone down though!


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Sarah, CC was supposed to be coming over, but got caught up. Should be seeing her at some point though, and Jes in 2 weeks.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

carly87 said:


> Sarah, CC was supposed to be coming over, but got caught up. Should be seeing her at some point though, and Jes in 2 weeks.


Hopefully one of them can do the honours so we can help you out


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

carly87 said:


> I received a package of beautifully wrapped gifts today, and they even came with a gorgeous little stocking to put them all in! Each has a gift card, but I don't have a clue what's written on them.
> 
> Thank you so, so much to whoever sent them!


If it is cats in hats, it is a rather obvious clue, I think...
Someone on here makes hats, for cats and slaves alike....


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thankyou to whom ever has sent my rescue cats/kittens secret santa gifts, i have no idea who has sent them but a huge thankyou, these will go under the xmas tree as this year the cats have their own tree. xxx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Carly, i will come over and help you and do photo's, dont worry. xx


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

JKF, it's not her. She didn't take part this year.

CC, thank you!


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Joey received his parcel yesterday, what a lucky boy 
I have no idea who sent it, but thank you to Joeys ss


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Im gutted its sunday and there's no post! Haha


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

I feel bad cos i havent sent mine yet!
Those poor babies waiting for their pressies 
I will deffo be sending in the week tho...So watch out


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

sharonchilds said:


> I feel bad cos i havent sent mine yet!
> Those poor babies waiting for their pressies
> I will deffo be sending in the week tho...So watch out


Well if I get one middle/end of the week I know who its from


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Staysee said:


> Well if I get one middle/end of the week I know who its from


Maybe...Maybe not..haha


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

How many have you recieved so far?


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Staysee said:


> How many have you recieved so far?


I have received 2 so far


----------



## gentoo1980 (Aug 6, 2013)

Cat's recived her presents and so has Bebe.

My my mym opened Cats parcel when Cat was there and she tired to open one of her presents early. It's now hidden away in the cupboard.


----------



## MoochH (Aug 22, 2012)

Mooch's presents (LOTS) arrived today - there is a clue in the card but will take some detective work on my part 

Photos to follow once I get home.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Better put these photo's up for Carly before she shouts at me.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Not sure if its a secret santa, think more of a very kind donation of food and toys for the rescue cats, Thankyou so much Chillicat. xxxxx


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I hope to send my SS out this Wednesday so sorry to the kitties waiting for their presents


----------



## jasminex (Oct 16, 2012)

I put this on the other thread but I have received one very generous parcel (not looked through it yet as didn't want to spoil the festive surprise 

I've posted out three, hope they have been received... Not having joined in last year I wasn't sure how much to put in - beginning to feel a bit stingy after seeing all of these super packages


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

:thumbup1: Lori has had a visit from Santa paws today! :thumbup1:

Wish me luck in keeping it away from that little madam until Christmas Day...


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Jes, you need more than good luck with Lori, basically you have no chance.


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Jesthar said:


> :thumbup1: Lori has had a visit from Santa paws today! :thumbup1:
> 
> Wish me luck in keeping it away from that little madam until Christmas Day...


Thats where im lucky. I get too open one on the 5th, jenson has said he'll share for now haha


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Thank you CC.

So? Does mine look similarto anyone else's?


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> Jes, you need more than good luck with Lori, basically you have no chance.


Sorry Jes but this did make me v inelegantly snort with laughter !


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Carly, we must be right with our guess yesterday.


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> Better put these photo's up for Carly before she shouts at me.


We've got the same SS !!!!!!!!!!!
Phoebe got the same stocking and same wrapping paper 
There are no clues in the card ...
Only thing I can go by is the postcode


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> Better put these photo's up for Carly before she shouts at me.


oh, that looks so exciting....
Love the stocking.


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Just seen this thread! To the person who sent an SAA gift, I thank you- I got it on Saturday 

So, so far that's 2 SAA parcels (and some little goodies for Spooks  ).

Then, I got home today to a huge box for Sir Spookington:


Thank you so much, Santa!! And also, here's a video 

[youtube_browser]bqcR-TFjzTI[/youtube_browser]


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

carly87 said:


> Thank you CC.
> 
> So? Does mine look similarto anyone else's?


Very similar to mine Carly, i have no idea who its from tho!


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> Carly, we must be right with our guess yesterday.


Who did you guess? :biggrin:


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I thought Carly's was from either Spid who makes hats, but we ruled that out to come up with Mirx3 who i think makes the stockings.......................

now bear in mind my guesses are always wrong


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Staysee said:


> Wasn't in yesterday when it turned up, collected it today....wow! Thank you so much 'B' and slave!
> 
> JJ is so over the moon and has bitten at one present and has had some thrive treats already cos they are one of his favourites (along with the rest! Haha)
> 
> Really, thank you so much for it all, Jimmy got on the table after the picture and started sniffing and JJ batted him away! Haha


Just opened my box and have the same person as you!  (the big present had ripped- I don't know if everything was inside there but all I can say is WOW! It's like an explosion in a Pipecleaner factory!) :lol:

I've also been very restrained and not looked into the ripped pressie  But wanted to say, once again, thank you, Santa!! You've spoilt him rotten- there looks to be loads of stuff! 

(I also _think_ I know who you are but am not entirely sure- you're a good riddler  )


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Actually i need to correct my post, i am not always wrong as i have just got the first guess right in my life.......

Guessed Spottycats beautiful girl would have 7 gorgeous babies, and she did, yeah.... xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> I thought Carly's was from either Spid who makes hats, but we ruled that out to come up with Mirx3 who i think makes the stockings.......................
> 
> now bear in mind my guesses are always wrong


:lol:
I dont have a clue and im useless at guessing


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Joy84 said:


> We've got the same SS !!!!!!!!!!!
> Phoebe got the same stocking and same wrapping paper
> There are no clues in the card ...
> Only thing I can go by is the postcode


Yep same lovely stocking and paper, only i got a clue...i think..lol


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

JordanRose said:


> Just opened my box and have the same person as you!  (the big present had ripped- I don't know if everything was inside there but all I can say is WOW! It's like an explosion in a Pipecleaner factory!) :lol:
> 
> I've also been very restrained and not looked into the ripped pressie  But wanted to say, once again, thank you, Santa!! You've spoilt him rotten- there looks to be loads of stuff!
> 
> (I also _think_ I know who you are but am not entirely sure- you're a good riddler  )


Mine turned out to be 'M' not 'B' but if you want a clue who I'll pm you


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

sharonchilds said:


> Yep same lovely stocking and paper, only i got a clue...i think..lol


Whats the clue?


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Staysee said:


> Mine turned out to be 'M' not 'B' but if you want a clue who I'll pm you


I'll PM you my suspicion :skep: :biggrin:


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> Better put these photo's up for Carly before she shouts at me.


Ohhhhhh that's a gorgeous stocking 



sarahecp said:


> You don't have to leave clues, it is secret Santa after all
> 
> I've put my boys initials in the past but have put clues in this year and also dropped a few clues in some of my posts


I _meant_ to put clues in mine - but I discovered the card for one of them the other day so I'm afraid there's at least one that's unintentionally clueless 



Lilylass said:


> I want to open my card and see if there's any clues ..... please can I open it tomorrow ... it will be December then!


So..... didn't open it yesterday (didn't particularly have a good day so didn't want to) BUT couldn't resist any longer 

hmy: there was the most lovely letter inside which said some really nice things :blush:

Of course .... I was absolutely :crying: my eyes out (if there's one thing PF has achieved, it's to turn me into a blubbering wreak)

Haven't a clue who it's from (there is a postcode on the parcel so I will be keeping an eye out on people's locations!) but to whoever it's come from ..... thank you :001_smile:


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

thought i would add a link to a thread i started last week (i think) to say thankyou to my rescue secret santa. i'm afraid i opened it though as i didn't realise it was a christmas gift (i was expecting parcels myself) - sorry
http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat...t-santa-gift-received-rescue-cat-kittens.html


----------



## londongal796 (Oct 7, 2011)

Received another package today, my cats are soooooooooo lucky!!!! They don't know it yet but we're going away for the holidays so we weren't going to be home for Christmas, so they are very very lucky to have such wonderful and thoughtful SS's who posted their gifts very early. THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!! To whomever our SS's are!!! Thank you thank you thank you!!!!!!!! One package was designated to open on 5 Dec, so that will be obeyed, the other is not specified but we will probably open it before we go away 

Thank you again everyone and thank you Dante for doing such a wonderful job of organising all of this!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## gentoo1980 (Aug 6, 2013)

Minas has arrived today, thank you.


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> I thought Carly's was from either Spid who makes hats, but we ruled that out to come up with Mirx3 who i think makes the stockings.......................
> 
> now bear in mind my guesses are always wrong


Wrong 

1) Mirx only has two cats and it's now 3 of us with similar pressies;
2) She lives in Ireland;
3)She hasn't posted her parcels yet;
4) Not sure the stockings are hand-made- there's a label inside of mine.

So come on PF detectives!
Challenge for you 
Who lives in Plymouth?!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Joy84 said:


> Wrong
> 
> 1) Mirx only has two cats and it's now 3 of us with similar pressies;
> 2) She lives in Ireland;
> ...


Ooo I think I have an idea  

I'll pm you


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

Joy84 said:


> Wrong
> 
> 1) Mirx only has two cats and it's now 3 of us with similar pressies;
> 2) She lives in Ireland;
> ...


Not mine!

But I have an idea, because I just remembered something! :O


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Joy, ignore my pm, just re-read your post, 3 of you have the same SS, person I was thinking of has 2. Sorry


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Mirx3 said:


> Not mine!
> 
> *But I have an idea*, because I just remembered something! :O


Do share! PM me


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Joy84 said:


> Wrong
> 
> 1) Mirx only has two cats and it's now 3 of us with similar pressies;
> 2) She lives in Ireland;
> ...


Maybe she doesn't live in Plymouth!!!!! :lol:


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Thought it might help if we had the list of participants in this thread for those trying to work out clues

List of those signed up:

LouiseH x 5 
Joy84 x 1
pipje x 3
sarahecp x 3
flev x 1
Jiskefet x 3
egyptianreggae x 2
mellowyellow x 2
MollyMilo x 2
Cazzer x 5
Mirx3 x 2
dagny0823 x 4
Lunabuma x 2
lymorelynn x 2
nicolaa123 x 1
MrRustyRead x 1
alixtaylor x 2
Treaclesmum x 3
Lilylass x 2
MoochH x 1
catgeoffrey x 2
merlin12 x 1
jasminex x 2
Hanwombat x 1
oliviarussian x 2
carly87 x 3
Cheryl89 x 1
nightkitten x 4
londongal786 x 2
JordanRose x 1
broccoli x 2
Aurelie x 2
sashski x 2
sharonchilds x 3
Forester x 1
Jesthar x 2
Staysee x 5
ScruffyCat x 1
Jenny1966 x 2
Sophiebee x 1
AtticusRavel x 1
Chillicat x 1
Katina x 3
raggs x 2
gentoo1980 x 5
kimberleyski x 1
moggie14 x 2
Azriel391 x 2
Indiandpuppy x 1
bella2013 x 1
Kittenfostermummy x 2


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

I have to pay attention to those who have not sent


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I did say i was always wrong..... that would narrow it down to Staysee then if its Plymouth.


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

sharonchilds said:


> Maybe she doesn't live in Plymouth!!!!! :lol:


Oh no! :lol:
How would we have any chance of guessing then?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

you would go by the numbers, dont you, thats how i worked it out.


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Joy84 said:


> Oh no! :lol:
> How would we have any chance of guessing then?


I'm guessing the clue might be 6 posts ^^^ up!

ETA...... No, just read through earlier posts and unless they sent to themselves! :001_huh:


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

SantaPaws has been to the rescue, Thankyou so much, I think im more excited than the cats and Margo now wants to be a rescue kitty. xxxxxx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Just doing my Sherlock bit 

Members could have said they've posted theirs and haven't really  and vice versa 

They could have posted out of the area they live in  and also removed their location from their profiles 

And if needed to put a sender address, put a different one 

Just something to get our brains working overtime


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

sarahecp said:


> Just doing my Sherlock bit
> 
> Members could have said they've posted theirs and haven't really  and vice versa
> 
> ...


Bloomin Hell Miss Marple .... You're making my brain hurt!!!!!


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> I did say i was always wrong..... that would narrow it down to Staysee then if its Plymouth.





catcoonz said:


> you would go by the numbers, dont you, thats how i worked it out.


Yes, Staysee is a main suspect, but she's got 5 cats, not 3 ...
Unless two of her pressies are different/haven't arrived yet/arrived but slaves didn't share here, it doesn't match 

If it's really a person with only 3 cats then SharonChilds might be right in suspecting it's someone very, very clever who tricked us with the location :lol:
But, fear not, Sharon has a suspect here :ihih:

Also, I've got a sneaky way to check if it is Staysee- I should know by tomorrow :
P.S. You can torture me, I will not reveal my source :lol:


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Ok, i just went by carly has 5 cats, so im on the wrong track then, do think Sarahecp is a little suspect here aswell, definitely confusing me.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Would SS like to come and help me tidy my kitchen please.


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> Would SS like to come and help me tidy my kitchen please.


if by "tidy" you mean sit around and cuddle/play with the kittens/cats, then yes! I Would love to!


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Bugsy hasn't received hers yet   but Bugsy has sent hers


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

Cheryl89 said:


> Bugsy hasn't received hers yet   but Bugsy has sent hers


same!

I keep waiting til after 1 to go anywhere just in-case haha


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Mirx3 said:


> same!
> 
> I keep waiting til after 1 to go anywhere just in-case haha


Hehehehe, they still have a good week left anyway   I eagerly wait to try and see who I have  xxx


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

Cheryl89 said:


> Hehehehe, they still have a good week left anyway   I eagerly wait to try and see who I have  xxx


I've been pondering this! So many people... who will it be!


----------



## MoochH (Aug 22, 2012)

oliviarussian said:


> Thought it might help if we had the list of participants in this thread for those trying to work out clues
> 
> List of those signed up:
> 
> ...


I got all excited and checked this yesterday but I think I have a very sneaky SS who has put a clue but for the cat's name :ihih:

Sooo, I'm going to be good and wait until the thread on Christmas Day saying which kitty has got what and I might be able to work it out from there.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> Ok, i just went by carly has 5 cats, so im on the wrong track then, do think Sarahecp is a little suspect here aswell, definitely confusing me.


Roman has received his SS from Carly's Fluffs 










And it's not me


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

This is VERY amusing to watch when you know EVERYTHING


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Yeah, Sarah... I forgot about the SECRET bit of Secret Santa! oops...


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Bear hasn't received his yet but he tells me he will be sending his out very soon


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

carly87 said:


> Yeah, Sarah... I forgot about the SECRET bit of Secret Santa! oops...


That's ok Carly, I won't tell Roman who it's from


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

MoochH said:


> I got all excited and checked this yesterday but I think I have a very sneaky SS who has put a clue but for the cat's name :ihih:
> 
> Sooo, I'm going to be good and wait until the thread on Christmas Day saying which kitty has got what and I might be able to work it out from there.


I think I know who Mooch's SS is rrr: :lol: rrr: :lol:


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Joy84 said:


> I think I know who Mooch's SS is rrr: :lol: rrr: :lol:


Same as yours?????


----------



## MoochH (Aug 22, 2012)

Joy84 said:


> I think I know who Mooch's SS is rrr: :lol: rrr: :lol:


waiting for my PM ......

still waiting .... (hope your boss doesn't find out you have been working on SS info all day instead of working!)


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

So lets be Frank and honest, which of you posted to Spain?


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

merlin12 said:


> So lets be Frank and honest, which of you posted to Spain?


:lol: :lol:

I don't think it was me


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

merlin12 said:


> So lets be Frank and honest, which of you posted to Spain?


Now or ever?

Cos I havent this time.....or ever!


----------



## Lunabuma (Dec 12, 2011)

Luna has hers!


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Beausie would like to say a big thankyou to Santa Paws for his gifts that arrived today  mummy has shown me but says they have to go under the Christmas tree (when we get one !) Thank you Secret Santa my slave has a gift too and I am watching v closely to make sure she waits too !!!


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Oh.Em.Gee! I cannot wait til thursday for Jenson too open his! XD


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Staysee said:


> Oh.Em.Gee! I cannot wait til thursday for Jenson too open his! XD


Xena, Josje and Tosca are allowed to open theirs on thursday as well.....


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Jiskefet said:


> Xena, Josje and Tosca are allowed to open theirs on thursday as well.....


If I had been more organised last year and knew this, I would of made sure that last year you had it by the 5th and opened it then. Next secret santa!


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

Received one---not sure which of the babies it's for. It was only addressed to me and I'm not opening it until the tree is up


----------



## sashski (Aug 14, 2011)

merlin12 said:


> So lets be Frank and honest, which of you posted to Spain?


I posted abroad, but where I'm not telling


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Staysee said:


> Oh.Em.Gee! I cannot wait til thursday for Jenson too open his! XD





Jiskefet said:


> Xena, Josje and Tosca are allowed to open theirs on thursday as well.....


Ah lucky you!
Come on Christmas, get a move on


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 5, 2009)

Have posted my two on Monday and simba's have been received. Just waiting for Nala's. Anyone else get one wrapped in shiny silver paper? I'm not opening till Christmas Eve as working Christmas Day at the hospital and not seeing family this year as also working New Year's Eve can't get home. So I'm loving the fact I've got something to open.


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

mellowyellow said:


> Have posted my two on Monday and simba's have been received. Just waiting for Nala's. Anyone else get one wrapped in shiny silver paper? I'm not opening till Christmas Eve as working Christmas Day at the hospital and not seeing family this year as also working New Year's Eve can't get home. So I'm loving the fact I've got something to open.


Joey's is wrapped in shiny silver paper


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

Still only Kaisa's received here!


----------



## catgeoffrey (Jun 28, 2012)

We've had a missed parcel delivery today and I'm gutted that nobody was in to take it! I'll go pick it up tomorrow! Hope it's our SS!!!


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Cazzer said:


> Still only Kaisa's received here!


Fingers crossed you get some more soon


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Both Mika and Rosso have their little noses pressed to the window every morning waiting for the postman!!! But still nothing.... I keep telling them there is still plenty of time!


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Im only waiting for Tia's, i keep telling her that naughty girls dont get any...
But it doesn't stop her


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

sharonchilds said:


> Im only waiting for Tia's, i keep telling her that naughty girls dont get any...
> But it doesn't stop her


Your cruel


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Staysee said:


> Your cruel


She couldnt care less, she's already had her nose in the ss stocking, i think she thinks its hers....:lol:


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

sharonchilds said:


> She couldnt care less, she's already had her nose in the ss stocking, i think she thinks its hers....:lol:


Tia you naughty girl, that isnt yours


----------



## bella2013 (Aug 29, 2013)

bella received her last week and she sent hers off on monday so it should be with the kitty and day now! . but she's not opening it til christmas, am i being mean? :frown:


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

My Secret Santa for Jenson.....if im awake at might, may I be allowed to open a present of two for jenson? XD


Im very tired though....PM me to let me know!


----------



## kimberleyski (Nov 7, 2012)

Dorothy received hers today!! Here's the piccy although Martha was being nosy lol.

Not opened yet. There is a tag on it saying there's something in there for mummy and to remember Frank. This brought tears to my eyes, to think someone remembered him 

Oh and she has to share with her sister too. I don't think Martha will give her a choice lol. 
Thank you SS!! No idea who you are right now but am wracking my brains.....
Apologies pic is prob huge as normal!


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Gracie's is here, thanks!  My dad collected it from the post ofice and had to explain that Gracie is a cat!  They wondered why she had no surname haha! xx


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

kimberleyski said:


> Dorothy received hers today!! Here's the piccy although Martha was being nosy lol.
> 
> Not opened yet. There is a tag on it saying there's something in there for mummy and to remember Frank. This brought tears to my eyes, to think someone remembered him
> 
> ...


Aww, I'm sure there'll be enough for both of them 
<no, it's not from me!>
Are the girls getting on better?



Treaclesmum said:


> Gracie's is here, thanks!  My dad collected it from the post ofice and had to explain that Gracie is a cat!  They wondered why she had no surname haha! xx


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Phew all wrapped posting tomorrow xx


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

mellowyellow said:


> Have posted my two on Monday and simba's have been received. Just waiting for Nala's. Anyone else get one wrapped in shiny silver paper? I'm not opening till Christmas Eve as working Christmas Day at the hospital and not seeing family this year as also working New Year's Eve can't get home. So I'm loving the fact I've got something to open.


I'm not seeing family either and loving the surprise of secret santa , best bit of Christmas for me xx


----------



## broccoli (Jul 1, 2011)

Mine are still waiting - but i havent put the tree up so its a good thing!


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Azriel391 said:


> I'm not seeing family either and loving the surprise of secret santa , best bit of Christmas for me xx


My OH said, "oh lovely, i have lots to open now"! 
Yeah but only after he says he will peel the veg


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Staysee said:


> My Secret Santa for Jenson.....if im awake at might, may I be allowed to open a present of two for jenson? XD
> 
> Im very tired though....PM me to let me know!


I think yours said open on the 5th, didn't it?????
If it were my cat's prezzie and he couldn't curb his curiosity any longer in the middle of the night, I would tell him that the new day starts at midnight.

I don't know if Santa would approve, but I guess he has a lot of experience with curious children sneaking down in the middle of the night, so I doubt he would really mind. (Sorry for playing the devil's advocate....  )

I have done it lots of times when I was little....
Tried to re-wrap the prezzies so my parents wouldn't notice. I didn't fool them of course, but they pretended not to see. I still suspect them of standing behind the door spying on me.....

But no matter if you are being good about opening them or not, remember we do want photos!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Treaclesmum said:


> Gracie's is here, thanks!  My dad collected it from the post ofice and had to explain that Gracie is a cat!  They wondered why she had no surname haha! xx


Pissing myself laughing.....
I can just imagine your dad with a very red head, having to explain his daughter's _cat_ is receiving Christmas prezzies.....


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

sharonchilds said:


> My OH said, "oh lovely, i have lots to open now"!
> Yeah but only after he says he will peel the veg


Mum going to my brothers so just me but then I thought hang on all the pf kitties will be opening their ss pressies woo hoo will be logged on and part of the party 'Cook'are doing dinner for me and the boys xx


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Jiskefet said:


> I think yours said open on the 5th, didn't it?????
> If it were my cat's prezzie and he couldn't curb his curiosity any longer in the middle of the night, I would tell him that the new day starts at midnight.
> 
> I don't know if Santa would approve, but I guess he has a lot of experience with curious children sneaking down in the middle of the night, so I doubt he would really mind. (Sorry for playing the devil's advocate....  )
> ...


I will ONLY open a max of 2 gifts IF I do.....I do wanna leave it til the morning, but i am so so curious as too what is in there! haha

So is Jenson of course


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

I had to hide everything in a cupboard.
There must be catnip or valerian in some of the prezzies mine received, as they immediately tried to rip the paper off when they sniffed them.

The girls may open theirs on the 5th, too....
I should have followed your lead and let Tosca have hers while she was home......


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Jiskefet said:


> I had to hide everything in a cupboard.
> There must be catnip or valerian in some of the prezzies mine received, as they immediately tried to rip the paper off when they sniffed them.
> 
> The girls may open theirs on the 5th, too....
> I should have followed your lead and let Tosca have hers while she was home......


Go find her tomorrow and open with her?


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

If she will show herself......


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Jiskefet said:


> If she will show herself......


Im sure she will for christmas gifts!

Just told my dad we have permission too open a gift or two at midnight he said "No, its not christmas yet" but I said no, its your day you asked for it to be opened for a specific reason, so he's been defeated! haha


----------



## egyptianreggae (May 26, 2012)

Truly incredible scenes here at Egyptian Reggae Towers! Tiny's parcel has arrived, and since we can't spend Christmas together, after dinner tonight the three of us sat down together to open his presents. Secret Santa was so, so good to him, though he is far too naughty (he hid my moisturiser this morning and stole a necklace from my jewellery box by scooping it out with his paw.) I opened the various packages and put them back in the bag with the intention of letting Tiny investigate his presents. However, Simba soon put paid to that plan by nosing in the bag and immediately bogarting all the wonderful homemade knitted catnip toys. Tiny had a good sniff and kick at one particularly beautiful catnip mouse, but Simba soon muscled in, and the poor Christmas boy was looking a little nonplussed and self-conscious until I presented him with the next presents.

Balls. Four perfect, pristine orange ping pong balls just waiting to be chased loudly through the flat. If you can imagine a pinball machine with an enthusiastic buffalo inside it, that's what it sounded like. Tiny and I played football up and down the flat for a while and thoroughly enjoyed ourselves. But what, might you ask, is even better than a ball?

I'll tell you. It's a ball with a long furry tail, that rattles. And this threw up the first real surprise of the festive season. Having emerged from his catnip fug, Simba, who has never, ever been a Ball Cat, attacked the ball with alacrity and an enthusiasm normally reserved for string and wasps. I didn't know he had it in him. He expertly dribbled the ball just as he had expertly dribbled over the catnip toys. Tiny and I looked at each other, dumbfounded, before Tiny crawled into the Secret Santa bag in sheer embarrassment. And also perhaps because he'd cottoned on that there were still Dreamies and best of all, a bag of chicken Applaws to be had within. Tiny LOVES Applaws but rarely deserves to have it, but well, it's Christmas, isn't it?

Photos will follow tomorrow, but for now, THANK YOU Secret Santa for all our lovely presents (and especially the snowman with chocolates hiding inside that I've hidden, in turn, from Tiny!) I'm off to help Tiny retrieve one of his new ping pong balls from under the bookcase


----------



## broccoli (Jul 1, 2011)

egyptianreggae said:


> Secret Santa was so, so good to him, though he is far too naughty (he hid my moisturiser this morning and stole a necklace from my jewellery box by scooping it out with his paw.)


thats him saying 'you iz already so youthful & boootiful, you have no need of adornments'


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

egyptianreggae said:


> Truly incredible scenes here at Egyptian Reggae Towers! Tiny's parcel has arrived, and since we can't spend Christmas together, after dinner tonight the three of us sat down together to open his presents. Secret Santa was so, so good to him, though he is far too naughty (he hid my moisturiser this morning and stole a necklace from my jewellery box by scooping it out with his paw.) I opened the various packages and put them back in the bag with the intention of letting Tiny investigate his presents. However, Simba soon put paid to that plan by nosing in the bag and immediately bogarting all the wonderful homemade knitted catnip toys. Tiny had a good sniff and kick at one particularly beautiful catnip mouse, but Simba soon muscled in, and the poor Christmas boy was looking a little nonplussed and self-conscious until I presented him with the next presents.
> 
> Balls. Four perfect, pristine orange ping pong balls just waiting to be chased loudly through the flat. If you can imagine a pinball machine with an enthusiastic buffalo inside it, that's what it sounded like. Tiny and I played football up and down the flat for a while and thoroughly enjoyed ourselves. But what, might you ask, is even better than a ball?
> 
> ...


Aww enjoy your presents tiny!! Lucky boy xx

Are you in Herts this Xmas ER?


----------



## egyptianreggae (May 26, 2012)

MollyMilo said:


> Aww enjoy your presents tiny!! Lucky boy xx
> 
> Are you in Herts this Xmas ER?


Yes, I will be! How about you?


----------



## egyptianreggae (May 26, 2012)

broccoli said:


> thats him saying 'you iz already so youthful & boootiful, you have no need of adornments'


I bet he's plotting to give them back to me as "Christmas presents." I just wish he'd tell me where the moisturiser is, it's cold out there!


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

egyptianreggae said:


> Yes, I will be! How about you?


Good, We must try and meet up this year!


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Seeing as Jiskefet gave me permission, I went downstairs and opened two presents with Jenson....he got food and this awesome little snake pipecleaner toy....which he enjoyed, but so did Jimmy.....

First pic is link only cos its turned out huge! haha

http://imageshack.us/a/img30/6484/r6ol.jpg





































Thank you.....so far Jiskefet! More pictures later today/tomorrow however you wanna see it! haha


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

*Vrolijk Kerstfeest, JK and the gorgeous Hairy Hikers :thumbup:  
xx xx









​*


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Staysee said:


> Seeing as Jiskefet gave me permission, I went downstairs and opened two presents with Jenson....he got food and this awesome little snake pipecleaner toy....which he enjoyed, but so did Jimmy.....
> 
> First pic is link only cos its turned out huge! haha
> 
> ...


Lucky boy Jenson


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

kimberleyski said:


> Not opened yet. There is a tag on it saying there's something in there for mummy and to remember Frank. This brought tears to my eyes, to think someone remembered him


This made me cry - you lot have all been so lovely & thoughtful this year! So pleased to have been involved in something that has brought lots of happy moments to people. You've all done me proud!


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Jenson has opened his presents and played with the balls! Haha and he doesnt normally play with toy balls haha got some pictures and they'll be up later. Just gotta decide which of the foods he'll have first! Decisions decisions.....


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

I got home last night to find Charlie has also had a visit from Santa Paws  :thumbup1:


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Jack has recieved his Secret Santa this morning. 

He is very happy, even more so that he was called 'Handsome'


Thank you Secret Santa!


----------



## MoochH (Aug 22, 2012)

Staysee said:


> Jack has recieved his Secret Santa this morning.
> 
> He is very happy, even more so that he was called 'Handsome'
> 
> Thank you Secret Santa!


The handsome chap does look very pleased with his haul :wink5:


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Yes, haul is the word id use haha now too see if it'll fit in his stocking......


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Bear has received his SS - Thank you SS!! He will open them on Christmas Day  I will be sending my parcels out tonight :thumbup1:


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Mika's SS payed a visit this morning, He says thankyou very much! 

No clue in the card but the return address says it's from a L.S********* from South Lincolnshire? Where is Miss Marple (Sarah) when you need her, Has she gone on her holidays already? Any ideas anyone?


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm still here  

Mmmm, will have to think this one through, I'm waiting at the bus stop in the freezing cold, it's pouring with rain and blowing gales, brain doesn't want to work as I need a wee  I knew I should have gone before I left work 

Will get back to you on this one, unless one of the Sherlocks can suss it out


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

Well today Karlo received his prezzie. There was lots of interest from the other cats so not sure if it was other cats smells or goodies inside. He did get a lovely card as well.

I've got an idea too who sent it!


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

Not sure why the picture didn't attach the first time!


----------



## Lunabuma (Dec 12, 2011)

I have receieved a pile of presents for Ziggy and he has had his head in the bag to investigate


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

oliviarussian said:


> Mika's SS payed a visit this morning, He says thankyou very much!
> 
> No clue in the card but the return address says it's from a L.S********* from South Lincolnshire? Where is Miss Marple (Sarah) when you need her, Has she gone on her holidays already? Any ideas anyone?


If no clue in the card, there maybe one inside one of the wrapped pressies  just a thought


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

sarahecp said:


> If no clue in the card, there maybe one inside one of the wrapped pressies  just a thought


Ummmm...... I've identified one person on the list who's from Linconshire....If only I could track down their name/initial.... Their username is their cats name!!!! :idea:


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

oliviarussian said:


> Ummmm...... I've identified one person on the list who's from Linconshire....If only I could track down their name/initial.... Their username is their cats name!!!! :idea:


Cracked it!!!!!!!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

Bloomin' eck, I go away for two days and have totally lost track! Sorry to everyone who has PM'd, all have been read and dealt with where possible - sorry for not replying to every one as I had been.


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Dante said:


> Bloomin' eck, I go away for two days and have totally lost track! Sorry to everyone who has PM'd, all have been read and dealt with where possible - sorry for not replying to every one as I had been.


Not too worry, you are allowed time away....but not much of it


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

I was brushing up on some new skills - the finished product!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Dante said:


> I was brushing up on some new skills - the finished product!


Oh WOW - just WOW :thumbup:


----------



## alixtaylor (Jan 24, 2013)

Dante said:


> I was brushing up on some new skills - the finished product!


AMAZING! Fancy making my wedding cake?


----------



## catgeoffrey (Jun 28, 2012)

That cake is amazing!!!

In other news The parcel want SS! More waiting for my boys!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Dante said:


> I was brushing up on some new skills - the finished product!


I love it  it's fantastic :thumbup1: :thumbup1:


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Dante said:


> I was brushing up on some new skills - the finished product!


OK, Can I book you for my wedding now? Even though im single and not currently even dating anyone


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

Haha, of course!


----------



## Purple~Haze (Apr 17, 2012)

Dante, that is amazing!

Florence has received a parcel, with instructions not to open till 25 December. So no pics yet! Thank you SS


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

Shadow has had his visit from Santa 

Couple of pictures, he was far more interested in the string on the Christmas bag :lol:

he hasn't stopped playing with it since being here. (which is why the pictures are terrible!)

andddddd we are pretty sure we know who our SS is 

Thank you SS! 
had to brighten the last photo all you could see were his eyes


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Well Rosso received his Secret Santa package this morning by courier!!!!! He says thankyou very much 









Now for who sent it?









Well I've had my thinking cap on, there was no address but I'm thinking their are 2 very pretty girly cats both with the same name that would fit that clue.... one of which was teaming up with her mum to send presents.... So that narrows it down to a gorgeous blue-eyed Birman???

What do you think? Have I missed another cat that could be in the running or do you think I've cracked it?


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Just to say that I went up to the Rescue centre this morning, and the ladies were delighted to receive the two SS packages that had been sent....Trevor the resident meeter/greeter was most interested in the contents, and the ladies were delighted to see that there was even a little something for them to share!
Thanks again whoever you are!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Pasha's parcel has arrived :thumbup1:
She and Mai Tai have had a look but the package has now been tucked away in a drawer until Christmas  Thank you SS :thumbup1:


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

oliviarussian said:


> Well Rosso received his Secret Santa package this morning by courier!!!!! He says thankyou very much
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Could be a Ted or Tom who like giving kisses :lol:


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

sharonchilds said:


> Could be a Ted or Tom who like giving kisses :lol:


:hand::hand::hand::hand: but there isn't a Ted or Tom on the SS list now is there?..... Rosso is strutting about like Casanova as he got kisses from one of the most gorgeous girlies of PF!!!!! :yesnod::yesnod:


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

She said shes available for those kisses any time...What day do you want her dropped off  :lol:


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

the second part of my rescue secret santa has arrived
the first package that arrived contained 48 whiskas adult pouches and a pack of 18 top life kitten milk which is very useful indeed - it was in an amazon box so i was unaware that it was secret santa until i opened it
we now have several parcels for them to open on christmas day too - as you can see a couple of the kittens have been have a nosey and a sniff at them already i'm really grateful to whoever sent all these gifts and i know the kitties will be really happy too. thankyou so much
http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/IMG_35061_zps0b6dc088.jpg.html]

http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/IMG_35021_zps071ebf36.jpg.html]

http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/IMG_35121_zpsd3223c5d.jpg.html]

http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/IMG_35111_zps6282bdc4.jpg.html]


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Aww cg, what a lovely person to send lots of goodies and such lovely words too. x


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

sharonchilds said:


> Aww cg, what a lovely person to send lots of goodies and such lovely words too. x


it always means such a lot to know that people appreciate the help i try to give to the cats and kittens - not that i do it for praise though. it simply highlights the fact that they need homes and helps spread the word around about them. i feel awful actually as i have had another parcel delivered but it's been so hectic here for different reasons and i think i forgot to mention it. also, i cannot actually remember who it was from (or any clues to who the person is)
i don't even know if it was a secret santa gift. i'm so sorry to whoever sent these items for not mentioning about them sooner but thankyou so much - thought you might like to see little Sophie having a look at them
http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/IMG_35071_zpsb6289e18.jpg.html]


----------



## catgeoffrey (Jun 28, 2012)

cats galore said:


> it always means such a lot to know that people appreciate the help i try to give to the cats and kittens - not that i do it for praise though. it simply highlights the fact that they need homes and helps spread the word around about them. i feel awful actually as i have had another parcel delivered but it's been so hectic here for different reasons and i think i forgot to mention it. also, i cannot actually remember who it was from (or any clues to who the person is)
> i don't even know if it was a secret santa gift. i'm so sorry to whoever sent these items for not mentioning about them sooner but thankyou so much - thought you might like to see little Sophie having a look at them
> http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/IMG_35071_zpsb6289e18.jpg.html]


I think we can guess who that is from then?!


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

oliviarussian said:


> Well Rosso received his Secret Santa package this morning by courier!!!!! He says thankyou very much


The man in the background is impressed and wants a bit of the action!! :lol:

Loving everyone's photos- so excited to open Spooky's pressies


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

JordanRose said:


> The man in the background is impressed and wants a bit of the action!! :lol:
> 
> Loving everyone's photos- so excited to open Spooky's pressies


That made me :lol: looks like Vic Reeves holding a pack of orange Dreamies


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Love all these photos  I'll get some on Xmas day, Bear certainly wants his presents though, keeps pawing at cupboard


----------



## bella2013 (Aug 29, 2013)

well I have no idea who Bella SS is, all i know is its from London  i couldnt even guess SS at school til it was spelt out for me 

i clearly shouldnt have put any details on the parcel :blushing:.


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

My boys are being very good  they'll sniff the gifts but not paw at them


----------



## broccoli (Jul 1, 2011)

Galilea got a parcel ... shes not allowed to peek yet...


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Mirx3 said:


> My boys are being very good  they'll sniff the gifts but not paw at them


Spooks has been in his box, howling his head off as there are Thrive tubes on display and too many pipecleaners to count- he doesn't know where to start!

(Again, I don't know if they were in the ripped large present originally or if they were loose anyway- I promise I haven't opened anything, Santa! Though I may have given in and let him have a teeny bit of Thrive...  )


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

JordanRose said:


> Spooks has been in his box, howling his head off as there are Thrive tubes on display and too many pipecleaners to count- he doesn't know where to start!
> 
> (Again, I don't know if they were in the ripped large present originally or if they were loose anyway- I promise I haven't opened anything, Santa! Though I may have given in and let him have a teeny bit of Thrive...  )


aww love spooky!

I've put the presents under the tree, they sniff them and are interested but are being good boys until Christmas


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Mirx3 said:


> aww love spooky!
> 
> I've put the presents under the tree, they sniff them and are interested but are being good boys until Christmas


I've had to hide mine away 

Your boys sound so patient- that's not a Siamese trait. At all. :lol:


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

JordanRose said:


> I've had to hide mine away
> 
> Your boys sound so patient- that's not a Siamese trait. At all. :lol:


patient unless Dreamies or fish are involved lol


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Mirx3 said:


> aww love spooky!
> 
> I've put the presents under the tree, they sniff them and are interested but are being good boys until Christmas


You have very good boys :thumbup:

I've had to put Seb and Roman's on the top shelf in the wardrobe, they were just inside but when I moved anything in there, there was a noise coming from Roman's gift bag and all 3 would be going nuts for it  

Can't wait to see there little faces on Christmas morning when they open them, I'm so excited for them  it must be just how a Mum feels when her furless babies open their pressies


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

sarahecp said:


> You have very good boys :thumbup:
> 
> I've had to put Seb and Roman's on the top shelf in the wardrobe, they were just inside but when I moved anything in there, there was a noise coming from Roman's gift bag and all 3 would be going nuts for it
> 
> Can't wait to see there little faces on Christmas morning when they open them, I'm so excited for them * it must be just how a Mum feels when her furless babies open their pressies *


Definitely would think so!

Aww, SS definitely knows what your little guys like and they've not even got it yet! :thumbup1:

I am so excited to see all the pictures on Christmas morning/day  

like I am even more excited for Christmas now lol

Milo sat beside me watching when Shadow got his present!


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

bella2013 said:


> well I have no idea who Bella SS is, all i know is its from London  i couldnt even guess SS at school til it was spelt out for me
> 
> i clearly shouldnt have put any details on the parcel :blushing:.


Me either I think we miss pfss marples(aka sarahecp) help !!! Beausies was posted in hayes Middlesex and his card is lovez CB


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Azriel391 said:


> Me either I think we miss pfss marples(aka sarahecp) help !!! Beausies was posted in hayes Middlesex and his card is lovez CB


Miss Marple reporting for duty  

There is a member that I think lives in this area but the initials don't match up


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Hahaha, Sarah, don't be so sure! By the time Christmas night comes, you're going to be cursing that gift bag!


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Dante said:


> I was brushing up on some new skills - the finished product!


Now you know where I live, I will be more than happy to be a tester for you .......


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

sarahecp said:


> Miss Marple reporting for duty
> 
> There is a member that I think lives in this area but the initials don't match up


Hello Miss pfss Marple  thankyou for your expert investigative skills , is the card a huge clue I am a clutz for not getting (think so )


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

LouiseH said:


> Now you know where I live, I will be more than happy to be a tester for you .......


And I can tell u where I am and volunteer too


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

carly87 said:


> Hahaha, Sarah, don't be so sure! By the time Christmas night comes, you're going to be cursing that gift bag!


Hahaha! Or will I be cursing you? *wink* *big smilie face*


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

LouiseH said:


> Now you know where I live, I will be more than happy to be a tester for you .......


I can't be bothered trying to find the original post of this cake (it's been a long week, okay!  ) but wanted to say WOW, Dante!! It's amazing!!!! :thumbup1:


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Azriel391 said:


> Hello Miss pfss Marple  thankyou for your expert investigative skills , is the card a huge clue I am a clutz for not getting (think so )


Your SS is from GB   I know what the G stands for but not the B, it is who I was thinking of


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

Sorry ladies, this particular version is all polystyrene dummies! 

I took that photo before leaving London with it, it hasn't travelled particularly well I found out when I unpacked it at work this morning


----------



## alixtaylor (Jan 24, 2013)

Luna has been eagerly awaiting the postman every morning, but nothing so far!










It's our first christmas together with me the OH and Luna all together so I'm super excited for her to open her presents with the rest of us!


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

sarahecp said:


> Your SS is from GB   I know what the G stands for but not the B, it is who I was thinking of


Thank you miss pfss marple willmtry n wk out xxx maybe back 4r ur help .....doh ...... sorry


----------



## bella2013 (Aug 29, 2013)

ooohh miss marple please help me! all i have is it from london n15 area, and came in silver shiny paper. i'm clueless


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

bella2013 said:


> ooohh miss marple please help me! all i have is it from london n15 area, and came in silver shiny paper. i'm clueless


I did send too london.....let me check


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Nope, not who I sent too....but happy too take on the case if youd like me too have a go?


----------



## bella2013 (Aug 29, 2013)

oh yes please  how do you figure out who there from, i wouldn't know where to start


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Did you get a card, if so....whats written in it?

You can type it up or post a picture


----------



## bella2013 (Aug 29, 2013)

says to Bella, from your secret santa and a little paw print. and what i'd class as very neat writing


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

someone is having a nosey under the tree


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

bella2013 said:


> says to Bella, from your secret santa and a little paw print. and what i'd class as very neat writing


ok so no clues! haha I know there were a few who said they wernt leaving clues, so unless sarahecp gets to it before me! haha


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Hmmm this one could be easy or I could be totally wrong 

Let me think about this one


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

sarahecp said:


> Hmmm this one could be easy or I could be totally wrong
> 
> Let me think about this one


A few that I thought it were I have ruled out so it may be a case of going through each person or just check the last few days post for any clues haha


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

OK, So I have a possible other....but cannot find out exactly where they live! haha


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

Perhaps you're not reading those letters quite rightly Azriel.... Or maybe you are...


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

the backwards E's in that card keep making me think 9's lol

I could be reading FAR too much into it lol but does anyone have 9 cats from london?


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Mirx3 said:


> the backwards E's in that card keep making me think 9's lol
> 
> I could be reading FAR too much into it lol but does anyone have 9 cats from london?


Oh oh I have backward e's too


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

sarahecp said:


> Hmmm this one could be easy or I could be totally wrong
> 
> Let me think about this one


Lol u sound like Yoda ...... hmmmm wise I am ....think I must .... :001_smile::001_smile::001_smile:


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Pixie's lovely parcel is here  No clue who its from but they have very nice writing  x


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Treaclesmum said:


> Pixie's lovely parcel is here  No clue who its from but they have very nice writing  x


facebooking you!


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Mirx3 said:


> the backwards E's in that card keep making me think 9's lol
> 
> I could be reading FAR too much into it lol but does anyone have 9 cats from london?


Maybe Paddypaws...??


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

Azriel391 said:


> Oh oh I have backward e's too


You said london yes?

If not, ignore all I've said lol

probably mixing clues up here :lol:


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Azriel391 said:


> Me either I think we miss pfss marples(aka sarahecp) help !!! Beausies was posted in hayes Middlesex and his card is lovez CB


Hey I live there!! But it wasnt me as I got 3 different member's cats... Wonder who CB is


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Thank you OR I mean ss 

I put ours under the tree..Riley opened mine  he has since been laying on the bag and licking it  

His is still sat under the tree..go figure

Love the bag xx as does Riley who is now settling to sleep on it  and is now chewing it..Riley is a few sandwich short ... Unless it's laced with something!?


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

I know someone who is from Hayes.......
They share a vet with someone who lives on a boat..... :


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

bella2013 said:


> says to Bella, from your secret santa and a little paw print. and what i'd class as very neat writing


Have a very likely candidate within my sights!


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Treaclesmum said:


> Hey I live there!! But it wasnt me as I got 3 different member's cats... Wonder who CB is


Could it be 2 cats called C and B?????


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Did a quick search which didnt come up with anything....tm can ya post a pic of the card/clue thing so we can all look at it


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

My brain has stopped working, Miss Marple is off to bed, early start tomorrow 

Night night x


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

Just received a second package today. I didn't see return information and again, it was to me not the kitties, but it was in an Amazon.co.uk box, which should help the sender in identifying it. I thought it was the most awesome thing sitting on my front step when I got home! Call me silly, but I get a little thrill out of receiving Royal Mail and other UK marked things


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

PS---picking up the tree tomorrow, so all gifties should be able to be displayed. There's a pet gate on the room where it is (the catservatory) so the doggies can't get in, but the cats have a secret little door, so they can come and go freely and mock the dogs for not getting SS prezzies of their own


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

haha this thread is sooooooo funny, you are a nosey lot , its not called secret santa for nothing, awww i wish i had done one too 

ahh well its exciting enough watching and listening to you all, lol x


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Staysee said:


> I did send too london.....let me check





Staysee said:


> Nope, not who I sent too....but happy too take on the case if youd like me too have a go?


No, not me! :dita:

But someone near me who I might know :lol:



Treaclesmum said:


> Maybe Paddypaws...??


PP did not take part in SS, and no, it's not her postcode


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Joy84 said:


> No, not me! :dita:
> 
> But someone near me who I might know :lol:
> 
> PP did not take part in SS, and no, it's not her postcode


Think I cracked it already. But I wont post a name....I'll let bella ask me if she wants too know


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Staysee said:


> Think I cracked it already. But I wont post a name....I'll let bella ask me if she wants too know


PM me your guess


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Staysee said:


> Did a quick search which didnt come up with anything....tm can ya post a pic of the card/clue thing so we can all look at it


I haven't found a card or clue with mine, just nice writing and SW15 postmark... I peeked inside but wrapped it back up as the kitties keep trying to open their pressies early! 

Will no doubt have more clues on Christmas Day!


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Treaclesmum said:


> I haven't found a card or clue with mine, just nice writing and SW15 postmark... I peeked inside but wrapped it back up as the kitties keep trying to open their pressies early!
> 
> Will no doubt have more clues on Christmas Day!


I am annoyed by yours! Haha


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Treaclesmum said:


> I haven't found a card or clue with mine, just nice writing and SW15 postmark... I peeked inside but wrapped it back up as the kitties keep trying to open their pressies early!
> 
> Will no doubt have more clues on Christmas Day!





Staysee said:


> I am annoyed by yours! Haha


Go on Staysee, you've cracked Bella's so this is next challenge for you


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Joy84 said:


> Go on Staysee, you've cracked Bella's so this is next challenge for you


Is it from you??  x


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Treaclesmum said:


> Is it from you??  x


Nah, I'm in North London and Mirx worked me out pretty quickly- the clues were too easy- P and Slave J + I mentioned kittie loving the toys Shadow's Mummy made for her


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

I am pretty easy to work out as well....
Not only are there only very few members from the low countries (as far as I know only Dorrit, Pipje, Korrok and me), but Dorrit and Korrok are definitely British, though, judging from her user name, Pipje might be Dutch too.

So when I send Santa gifts with a Dutch postmark, and according to Dutch tradition, I don't need to give any additional clues as to my person...

Oh, and there is always a signature gift in mine (as long as I still have some, I cannot get them anywhere anymore)


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

Nothing received here (the postman annoyingly came before I got up so must have been very early). A card has been left but I don't think it is a SS. The cats are taking it it turns to look out for the postman though just in case he returns - Kalle is on duty at moment.

I think I am easy to work out as well!


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Mirx3 said:


> You said london yes?
> 
> If not, ignore all I've said lol
> 
> probably mixing clues up here :lol:


Hi Mirx3 mmm kind of , Hayes , Middlesex.



Treaclesmum said:


> Hey I live there!! But it wasnt me as I got 3 different member's cats... Wonder who CB is


 I did think it was you for a moment 


Jiskefet said:


> I know someone who is from Hayes.......
> They share a vet with someone who lives on a boat..... :


Ooohh, thinks hard and toddles off to have a look


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

Milo's parcel arrived and I am pretty sure I know who SS is again 

He was VERY interested in one of the packages especially, and... welll I cannot put it under the tree as you will see why in one of the photos :lol:

And since I can smell them, I know for sure he can lol

Thank you SS!


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Catweazle, Ricky and Wobbel are still waiting for theirs, too. Especially Catweazle is standing guard at the front door a lot. I think he feels left out, with the youngsters and the girls having received theirs, and the girls already having opened their gifts.....

Would he start singing at our postman next??

Hey, wait a minute mr postman.....

Only, we have a postwoman


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

I've tried putting that parcel in a stocking to hide it away... but he has ripped down the whole stocking to get it :lol: 

Stupid move! LOL


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Apache, Gabby and Tango are still waiting for theirs too.


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Just realised I forgot to put pics up 
Thanks Staysee, Phoebe & I can't wait till Christmas Eve <yes, according to polish tradition we're a day ahead of everyone here!> to open our gifts!


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Joy84 said:


> Just realised I forgot to put pics up
> Thanks Staysee, Phoebe & I can't wait till Christmas Eve <yes, according to polish tradition we're a day ahead of everyone here!> to open our gifts!


I love seeing pictures when the gifts are recieved.

There is one gift which had us hoomins baffled for like 5 mins before we worked out how to work it/set it up cos I didnt believe the product. None of ours played with it but I had too see how it all went together and still dying too find out if it works! Haha


----------



## Chillicat (Jan 14, 2012)

Oakley is still waiting for his too, he is worrying that he may be on Santa's naughty list because of his recent misdemeanors


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Chillicat said:


> Oakley is still waiting for his too, he is worrying that he may be on Santa's naughty list because of his recent misdemeanors


Must tell Jimmy thats why his hasnt arrived yet! haha


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

All ready to post on Monday!! :thumbup1:


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

MollyMilo said:


> All ready to post on Monday!! :thumbup1:


Hint for anyone that recieves tues/wed there


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Staysee said:


> Hint for anyone that recieves tues/wed there


Milo and Millie still waiting too!

I bet there will be lots of postings next week


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Jiskefet said:


> I know someone who is from Hayes.......
> They share a vet with someone who lives on a boat..... :


Yay super clue Jiskefet , thankyou xx:thumbup1::thumbup1:


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Azriel391 said:


> Yay super clue Jiskefet , thankyou xx:thumbup1::thumbup1:


Who is it then?


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Am I allowed to say ?


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Azriel391 said:


> Am I allowed to say ?


If your thinking TM then think again, cos I know it isnt!


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Staysee said:


> If your thinking TM then think again, cos I know it isnt!


Nope pretty sure I've got it , thanks to superclue


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Dylan is still waiting although he is totally oblivious to the fact.

I suspect that he didn't get much of a Christmas last year from the state he was in when he came to us in March after being rescued from the streets. He's definitely going to make up for it this year.


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Azriel391 said:


> Am I allowed to say ?


Well, there is no rule saying you can't 
It is fun to investigate and discover who our SS are 
Some people crack it alone, others need help from our great PF detectives.
If you're worried with spoiling the fun of said detectives or possible someone else who might receive a parcel from the same SS you can just PM me, I'm simply curious


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Are there any more detective jobs currently going round?
I'm stuck in bed with a stinking cold so pretty bored 
TM's SW15 still not solved, is it?


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Joy84 said:


> Well, there is no rule saying you can't
> It is fun to investigate and discover who our SS are
> Some people crack it alone, others need help from our great PF detectives.
> If you're worried with spoiling the fun of said detectives or possible someone else who might receive a parcel from the same SS you can just PM me, I'm simply curious


Pm'd u  sorry you're poorly hope feeling better soonx


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Azriel391 said:


> Pm'd u  sorry you're poorly hope feeling better soonx


Thanks!

Good investigative work :thumbup:
Nice clues from Jiskefet too


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Joy84 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Good investigative work :thumbup:
> Nice clues from Jiskefet too


Yup superclue  Oscar is being a really good boy and watching hard for the postie


----------



## bella2013 (Aug 29, 2013)

sorry not replied been really busy, puppy school and knocking walls down to find an old fireplace, open fire ready for christmas. yes please i would like to know who Bellas SS is so i can thank them, although she's not opening it yet


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

bella2013 said:


> sorry not replied been really busy, puppy school and knocking walls down to find an old fireplace, open fire ready for christmas. yes please i would like to know who Bellas SS is so i can thank them, although she's not opening it yet


I shall PM you


----------



## alixtaylor (Jan 24, 2013)

Looks like Luna's patience paid off this morning when the postman dropped off two parcels for her 

She's very pleased with herself...









Thank you SS! 

She's still waiting for one more SS to arrive, but we won't be opening anything until christmas (or a few days beforehand!). I'm not going to open the cards until then either so her SS will have to stay secret for a bit longer!


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Joy84 said:


> Are there any more detective jobs currently going round?
> I'm stuck in bed with a stinking cold so pretty bored
> TM's SW15 still not solved, is it?


Nope, not yet....!

The spooky thing is the writing looks alot like mine - only neater!! 

No idea who it could be though 

It's a large parcel in a long, white envelope/bag thing, if anyone has one similar...!


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Treaclesmum said:


> Nope, not yet....!
> 
> The spooky thing is the writing looks alot like mine - only neater!!
> 
> ...


Lynn's Pasha comes to my mind, although I'm not sure if that's exactly what you mean or where hers has come from ...

EDIT:
Just checked back <page 23 of this thread> and hers wasn't exactly white, probably not the same, my brain's playing up with me


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Joy84 said:


> Lynn's Pasha comes to my mind, although I'm not sure if that's exactly what you mean or where hers has come from ...
> 
> EDIT:
> Just checked back <page 23 of this thread> and hers wasn't exactly white, probably not the same, my brain's playing up with me


Pasha can't write neatly


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Well most of the ss gifts are ok, but 2 gold wrapped gifts have been eaten, sorry, i tried very hard to keep those treats until xmas but wasnt to be.


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

lymorelynn said:


> Pasha can't write neatly


Oh no, I thought Pasha received similar parcel, not that she's send it


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Joy84 said:


> Oh no, I thought Pasha received similar parcel, not that she's send it


It looks a similar kind of bag and stamp, but hers has red on, mine's just white. Could be same sender though!


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> Well most of the ss gifts are ok, but 2 gold wrapped gifts have been eaten, sorry, i tried very hard to keep those treats until xmas but wasnt to be.


 that did make me chuckle!


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

our first package arrived! we have to be patient; only opening it on Christmas day. thank you SS


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

We sent out 3 parcels but only 2 have arrived! Fingers crossed the poor furbaby waiting gets it tomorrow


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

We had a Sunday Royal Mail delivery today


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Another big Thank you from me on behalf of SP Rescue....a large PO envelope arrived yesterday and is being kept safely in my car boot away from nosey paws in this house.


----------



## gentoo1980 (Aug 6, 2013)

Peaches has arrived.

I'm having to send an online voucher as been really unwell. Am waiting for my payment to clear. Only just bought it now as royal mail sent my bank card to the wrong address. I finally got another card but I haven't recived my pin so finally had to borrow my mums bank card yesterday to buy the vouchers. I hope the payment clears soon.

Oh gosh, I've just remebered whilst typing this that I've a cat rescue to send to, doh!


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

gentoo1980 said:


> Peaches has arrived.
> 
> I'm having to send an online voucher as been really unwell. Am waiting for my payment to clear. Only just bought it now as royal mail sent my bank card to the wrong address. I finally got another card but I haven't recived my pin so finally had to borrow my mums bank card yesterday to buy the vouchers. I hope the payment clears soon.
> 
> Oh gosh, I've just remebered whilst typing this that I've a cat rescue to send to, doh!


You're sending online voucher to your SS?


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

I think gentoo means a physical voucher that they will post out, that can then be used online.


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

MollyMilo said:


> You're sending online voucher to your SS?





Dante said:


> I think gentoo means a physical voucher that they will post out, that can then be used online.


Well, I suppose if someone isn't well voucher's better than not being able to buy anything ...


----------



## gentoo1980 (Aug 6, 2013)

MollyMilo said:


> You're sending online voucher to your SS?


Yeah.

I don't celebate xmas is part of this supposed to be for the owners as well? Like I guess they get a suprise when they open their cat presents. I didn't think of that.

I have been really unwell it was either that or nothing and I didn't want the cats to go without.


----------



## gentoo1980 (Aug 6, 2013)

Dante said:


> I think gentoo means a physical voucher that they will post out, that can then be used online.


No it's just an online voucher for the purrs in our hearts shop. They've got some really good cats toys in there and have made it £20 so the slaves don't have to spend anything out of their own pocket.

I've had a pycosis latly and am not up to much right now. Only just come back down to earth.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Gentoo sorry you've not been well that sounds really horrible hope you're feeling better soon xx

I think you may just have given yourself away to your SS recipient


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

that would be me gentoo sent me a pm and we are figuring it out now


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

Gentoo, that's extremely generous of you & I'm sorry to hear you aren't well at the moment.

Hope things get better for you soon.


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

I sent mine last week, two parcels to one..... and 3 parcels to another... recorded delivery...to which they stuck my bl00dy return address underneath so no doubt my SS's will know who I am now :lol:

x


----------



## MoochH (Aug 22, 2012)

gentoo1980 said:


> No it's just an online voucher for the purrs in our hearts shop. They've got some really good cats toys in there and have made it £20 so the slaves don't have to spend anything out of their own pocket.
> 
> I've had a pycosis latly and am not up to much right now. Only just come back down to earth.


Always nice to be able to log on and spend with your feet up and a mince pie in your hand 

Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

Is it posible someone forgot Merlin?


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

Nope 

There's still until Friday to post, so expect parcels any time until Christmas. No need to panic!


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

Dante said:


> Nope
> 
> There's still until Friday to post, so expect parcels any time until Christmas. No need to panic!


Ok then, it just seemed like evryone had theirs. Just incase


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

merlin12 said:


> Ok then, it just seemed like evryone had theirs. Just incase


I haven't got mine yet hon  xx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

A big Thank You on behalf of Frank to Gentoo for the generous gift voucher  

I will choose some pressies when I am back home and pop up pics when they arrive 

Thanks again and really hope you're feeling better soon xx


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Cheryl89 said:


> I sent mine last week, two parcels to one..... and 3 parcels to another... recorded delivery...to which they stuck my bl00dy return address underneath so no doubt my SS's will know who I am now :lol:
> 
> x


Only if they know where you live....


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

merlin12 said:


> Ok then, it just seemed like evryone had theirs. Just incase


I am still waiting for one, too.
And another one, a private exchange, which I know the sender intended to post this weekend, so my cats are still patrolling to tackle the postwoman..... 

Time to get my tree up, I guess.....


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

Cheryl89 said:


> I haven't got mine yet hon  xx


Ok then, Merlin isn´t nervous as such yet. The only trait he has of his breed is that he doesn´t hurry me up for food and stuff


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

merlin12 said:


> Ok then, Merlin isn´t nervous as such yet. The only triat he has of his breed is that he doesn´t hurry me up for food and stuff


Hehehehe, cats ay!!!! I couldn't be without them! Or Christmas :001_tt1:

:lol: xxx


----------



## catgeoffrey (Jun 28, 2012)

merlin12 said:


> Is it posible someone forgot Merlin?


Neither Geoffrey or Ruxpin have ha theirs yet... They anxiously look to the door when they hear the letter box each day... they are being patient though by pulling the decorations off the tree every 5 minutes!


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

2 cats will get their presents very soon.

Just need me to get dressed and walk across the road to my very handy newsagents with a PO! 

I'm off work this week and my first priority is our PF cats!!


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Not having received our SS gifts yet narrows down the number of possible senders considerably 
Less sleuthing to be done.....

I am still very much in the dark as to the sender of Connor and romeo's parcel.


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

MollyMilo said:


> 2 cats will get their presents very soon.
> 
> Just need me to get dressed and walk across the road to my very handy newsagents with a PO!
> 
> I'm off work this week and my first priority is our PF cats!!


Maybe you should have a roadtrip up to Spooksville :yesnod:


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

catgeoffrey said:


> Neither Geoffrey or Ruxpin have ha theirs yet... They anxiously look to the door when they hear the letter box each day... they are being patient though by pulling the decorations off the tree every 5 minutes!


Good of you to have given them an outlet for their stress


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

catgeoffrey said:


> Neither Geoffrey or Ruxpin have ha theirs yet... They anxiously look to the door when they hear the letter box each day... they are being patient though by pulling the decorations off the tree every 5 minutes!


Aww, and you sent yours nice and early :wink:


----------



## catgeoffrey (Jun 28, 2012)

sharonchilds said:


> Aww, and you sent yours nice and early :wink:


Me? Surely not! (my clue wasn't terribly subtle I accept!) :wink:


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

He's been !

Santa's been !

Santa's been to Dylan !!!!!

Dylan's parcel arrived today. There is a card with Dylan's name printed on the front. Its fantastic. Dylan is a very, very lucky boy and wants to thank his exceptionally generous Secret Santa very, very much. He has got the most beautiful stocking which says "Santa, I've been a good cat" and its absolutely crammed with goodies. There is a parcel for the slave too and it was all surrounded by the most gorgeous tissue paper covered in pawprints. 

I've taken pics and was going to post them here but have just wondered whether they can go in here or whether they need to go in " gallery". I don't want to break any rules. Can someone let me know. 

Now to go to work on Santa's identity. There are clues in the card and the parcel was posted in Kent. Umm????????

Having received this most wonderful SS I am feeling that the one I sent out was slightly inadequate. This is my first experience of PF Secret Santa . I'm wondering whether to send something extra to my victim.


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

How many left to send Dante? 

I love stats


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Forester said:


> He's been !
> 
> Santa's been !
> 
> ...


You can post your pictures here


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Thanks, lymorelynn.

Visitors have just arrived so will do it as soon as I get a chance.


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Forgot to post in here  Molly's SS has arrived, thank you very much


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

I think mine have been naughty! Nothing received today!


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Cazzer said:


> I think mine have been naughty! Nothing received today!


Can Tia join in, she is naughty and still waiting for hers :lol:


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

sharonchilds said:


> Can Tia join in, she is naughty and still waiting for hers :lol:


That makes 3 naughty cats


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Dylan must have been a very good boy to get these from Santa.

There was masses crammed into the lovely stocking. I didn't dare to rearrange it to display it better as Dylan managed to get his head in the stocking and was trying to grab hold of a food package at the top. Once I'd taken the photo's he promptly started to tear at the gorgeous paw print tissue paper. I removed it from his grasp as quickly as possible. Its far too pretty to be torn up.


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

Forester said:


> Dylan must have been a very good boy to get these from Santa.
> 
> There was masses crammed into the lovely stocking. I didn't dare to rearrange it to display it better as Dylan managed to get his head in the stocking and was trying to grab hold of a food package at the top. Once I'd taken the photo's he promptly started to tear at the gorgeous paw print tissue paper. I removed it from his grasp as quickly as possible. Its far too pretty to be torn up.


so thoughtful


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

7 more accounted for today that I've been told about, so 25 left to send if my list is correct!


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Jimmy can be added too the naughty list!


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Archie's another naughty one!


----------



## Chillicat (Jan 14, 2012)

Oakley's also on the naughty list


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I've got three naughty cats here!


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

Mine are going in the post tomorrow


----------



## catgeoffrey (Jun 28, 2012)

Forester said:


> Dylan must have been a very good boy to get these from Santa.
> 
> There was masses crammed into the lovely stocking. I didn't dare to rearrange it to display it better as Dylan managed to get his head in the stocking and was trying to grab hold of a food package at the top. Once I'd taken the photo's he promptly started to tear at the gorgeous paw print tissue paper. I removed it from his grasp as quickly as possible. Its far too pretty to be torn up.


Dylan has clearly been a good boy!


----------



## catgeoffrey (Jun 28, 2012)

2 naughty boys here!


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

Crinkle and Lia must be naughty too :nonod: they are sharing a present but I think Lia is the naughty one dragging Crinkle along for the ride knowing her!!!


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Santa, don't bring anything to Tango, Apache and Gabby! Between them, they have just run off with, disemboweled and destroyed an entire role of wrapping paper... My house is covered in bits! Naughty fluffs!


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Sam has received his SS and says thank you so much Mr Claus 
Dexter has obviously been the naughty one but is patiently waiting for his


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Mai Tai is still waiting for the postman - she says she hasn't been naughty  She also says she will have to have Pasha's present if hers doesn't arrive because Pasha is always naughty and doesn't deserve anything :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Purple~Haze (Apr 17, 2012)

Two naughty cats here! Florence was a good girl though and got hers last week


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Jumpy is still awaiting the postie too but the girls have such a large package each that there will be more than enough for them all (if the girls agree to share!)


----------



## gentoo1980 (Aug 6, 2013)

Lilylass said:


> Gentoo sorry you've not been well that sounds really horrible hope you're feeling better soon xx
> 
> I think you may just have given yourself away to your SS recipient


HAHAHA I didn't know the sender was a secret. Oh my god I am so stupid :mad2:

Am laughing my a** off now.


----------



## nightkitten (Jun 15, 2012)

I've got 3 naughty girls and 1 naughty boy here!

Only Karm has been a good girl!

But my SS recipients have got naughty cats too - not for long though, have just finished wrapping up the presents but still need to write cards for clues.

Guess I will be posting on Wednesday so my SS recipients should have them soon.


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

gentoo1980 said:


> HAHAHA I didn't know the sender was a secret. Oh my god I am so stupid :mad2:
> 
> Am laughing my a** off now.


:lol: well, it is called S E C R E T Santa for a reason :lol: 
Don't worry, most senders are worked out instantly anyway, so not much difference 

Glad it cheered you up, hope you're feeling better


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

nightkitten said:


> I've got 3 naughty girls and 1 naughty boy here!
> 
> Only Karm has been a good girl!
> 
> ...


Hope it wasn't too much hassle wrapping them cat walls and wheels :001_tongue:


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

I forgot photos!!!
Jt's lovely gifts


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Joey's lovely gifts


----------



## nightkitten (Jun 15, 2012)

Joy84 said:


> Hope it wasn't too much hassle wrapping them cat walls and wheels :001_tongue:


I can tell you it takes LOADS of wrapping paper to wrap up them wheels!


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

nightkitten said:


> I can tell you it takes LOADS of wrapping paper to wrap up them wheels!


:lol: heheheheehee


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Ozzy got his this morning many thanks from Oz to his S.S. and we know who it is  wll add pics later best wishes


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Yay, Tia's arrived today , so she is off the naughty list!!

Only thing is poor Bing thought it was for him (dont tell him i didnt put him in the ss )

Tia

















Thank you ss, i have no idea who you are


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Bing with Tia's ss

















Love him :001_tt1:


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Just one more









Even Jt came for a sniff


----------



## MoochH (Aug 22, 2012)

sharonchilds said:


> Bing with Tia's ss
> 
> View attachment 129036
> 
> ...


Ahhh - maybe Tia will share?


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Jimmy recieved a beautifull gift today!!!! Thank you so much secret santa!


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

MoochH said:


> Ahhh - maybe Tia will share?


She will after some bribery :lol:


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

I still have 3 naughty cats here!


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

I have told Jimmy just cos santas sent his, doesnt mean he will get it, he's gotta be good still!


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Cazzer said:


> I still have 3 naughty cats here!


Just think how excited they will be with all this waiting


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

sharonchilds said:


> Just think how excited they will be with all this waiting


Oscar is beside himself with excitement and anticipation......and beside Beausie's fabulous ss gifts........just in case 
:lol::lol:


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

Look what came this evening 



Chewitts seems interested in it must be something good!!



Lia thought it was interesting too



Even the dog Cassie wanted a sniff!!



Crinkle was out of the room at the time and I have put it safe now but I will make sure that I get photos with him and it on Christmas Day. I was thinking oh there are no names or clues on here for me to figure it out and then I spotted it  Not so _'secret'_ 'secret sants'  Thank you SS Lia and Crinkle can't wait to open it


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

Ok now I am confused..... Staysee and Jimmy have the same style and same wrapping paper as Lia and Crinkle but I thought Staysee was my secret santa as there is her name and oscar on the corner of the wrapping!!!??


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Kittenfostermummy said:


> Ok now I am confused..... Staysee and Jimmy have the same style and same wrapping paper as Lia and Crinkle but I thought Staysee was my secret santa as there is her name and oscar on the corner of the wrapping!!!??


Sorry i cant help with yours but i think you just helped me with Tia's


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

I still have naughty meezers here

That's Nothing new though


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

kittenfostermummy.....I believe I have figured out our Secret Santa!


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Jimmys secret santa is gonna be too blaim on christmas day!

The person [I wont say who] was afraid they had mixed up presents, so being that all presents inside the parcel were wrapped I was allowed too open the parcel and find a certain shaped object....well...jimmy almost ripped it out of my hand, then our eldest jessie was clambering in the box....i went downstairs and Jenson caught whiff and followed me up and Jack got a smell so followed me too....JJ was asleep so he doesnt know.

I know what it is aswell, kinda guessed! haha

My god its gonna be a fur bath on christmas day for this! haha

Parcel is now stored, so safety reasons, on top of my wardrobe! haha


----------



## nightkitten (Jun 15, 2012)

Wilbur has received his SS! He very quickly figured out who sent him the lovely presents, although some are still at the post office  But he was allowed to open one already and was very happy about it 



And he got a very lovely card!


Chimlin's SS came too!!
She has loads of presents as if she doesn't get spoilt enough anyway 



And because she asked so nicely I did let her have a ball straight away 



And now I do have a very embarrassing confession to make  OH thought he'd help me and drove all the SS parcels and some orders to the depot - but not without 'securing' them with a special tape  - well, I don't think my SS recipients will have much trouble figuring out who sent them - apart from if they are like Psygon :lol:


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

For Jimmys secret santa.....proving our eldest really wants Jimmys present!


In the second picture you can see Jimmy watching in the background! hhahahhaha


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

haha is that jimmy photobombing in the second pic ? if he s got any sense i d do what grandma says


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Ohh look at Jimmy's little face in the background :001_tt1: but muuuummmmy that parcel had my name on it awwwwwww bless


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

moggiemum said:


> haha is that jimmy photobombing in the second pic ? if he s got any sense i d do what grandma says


What does grandma say tho .......


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Azriel391 said:


> What does grandma say tho .......


She says "ITS MINE!"


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

10 naughty cats left?


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Uh oh ..... there maybe trouble ahead ....... but while there's SS and moonlight and pressies ..... lets dance lol


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

15 days left until Christmas


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Mirx3 said:


> 15 days left until Christmas


I repeat  and no days off to prepare


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

MollyMilo said:


> 10 naughty cats left?


16 left to be sent.. Time is ticking people! Please send by Friday, I don't want any sad kitties OR owners!


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

MollyMilo said:


> 10 naughty cats left?


Oscar really truly honest ***** promises he's been good, he's put weight on for mummy and getting better


----------



## catgeoffrey (Jun 28, 2012)

Geoffrey and Ruxpin both promise they've been good boys... Well that's what they tell me but their recent antics with the Christmas tree say differently!


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Bugsy is ill at the mo  so really can't wait for her gift to cheer her up (not making you feel bad or nothing )

xxxxx


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Well, I am overwhelmed- today I received two large boxes for the SAA. Spooks seems to think it's for him 



Thank you SO much, SS!! 

I hope to take the SAA parcels down to the shelter in the next couple of weeks and will probably give the cats early Christmas presents so I can get photos of them all enjoying their gifts! :001_tt1:


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

JordanRose said:


> Well, I am overwhelmed- today I received two large boxes for the SAA. Spooks seems to think it's for him
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Erm... It doesn't look as if Spooky will be giving those boxes away easily 
You'll have to buy him something in return :lol:


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Joy84 said:


> Erm... It doesn't look as if Spooky will be giving those boxes away easily
> You'll have to buy him something in return :lol:


I know- 'My Precious!' comes to mind :lol:


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 5, 2009)

Nala says if Santa doesent come soon she's stealing Simba's present cause he's the naughty cat


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

Well I think my 3 must be the naughtiest of the naughty! Still nothing here!


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

How many left ?


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

two days til deadline isn't it? 

( I dunno what else to call it lol)


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Mirx3 said:


> two days til deadline isn't it?
> 
> ( I dunno what else to call it lol)


Yes and if people don't send by then, unless they have a reason not to
They are banned from SS next year :hand:

I think that's what Dante said


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

time to get in gear peoples!! 

Don't want any sad kitties Christmas morning! 

I would feel incredibly guilty to receive a gift and not send one.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Let's not give people the guilts, folks. Some of us have very genuine reasons for not posting weeks ago. Like me, for instance. I need to wait until everything I ordered comes in from online as I can't easily shop the high street. I then need help to address parcels and help to the post office to post. That doesn't come when called for just because folks are getting impatient, and i don't like to be made to feel guilty for something i have no control over. SS is about happy times, so let's keep the thread light until deadline has been and gone. That hasn't even happened yet!


----------



## egyptianreggae (May 26, 2012)

I'm getting really stressed about the deadline this year as I am sure I will miss it, and reading this thread is making it worse- I've emailed Dante so she can let my recipients know but please, please stop with the guilt trips!


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

No more guilt trips


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

Sorry I didn't leave my comment to make any sender feel guilty. Apologies it it was taken that way. Yes I was organised about SS but everything else I'm last minute dot com!


----------



## catgeoffrey (Jun 28, 2012)

Geoffrey (& slave) say Thank You SS!
Geoffrey has clearly been spoiled and is intrigued by the cleverly wrapped box that rattles! He must have been a good boy after all! 
Big thank you to or SS from across the water! 
Pictures of course!


----------



## catgeoffrey (Jun 28, 2012)

More pics...


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

I don't post packages much  so excuse this silly question

If you don't specify 1st or 2nd class, do they assume 2nd? 
If you sent a package lets say 2pm on Monday, when would it roughly arrive?


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

MollyMilo said:


> I don't post packages much  so excuse this silly question
> 
> If you don't specify 1st or 2nd class, do they assume 2nd?
> If you sent a package lets say 2pm on Monday, when would it roughly arrive?


I posted a parcel on sat 1st class and it arrived tue...hope that helps


----------



## catgeoffrey (Jun 28, 2012)

MollyMilo said:


> I don't post packages much  so excuse this silly question
> 
> If you don't specify 1st or 2nd class, do they assume 2nd?
> If you sent a package lets say 2pm on Monday, when would it roughly arrive?


Usually 1st class would arrive by today (if not yesterday) And second class can take 5 days I think.


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

we have another! this package is for pipje.


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

If there's anything I've learnt from doing this this year, it's that parcels take quite a bit longer than I thought to arrive.. Especially after last weeks weather. First class hasn't meant much since then!


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

If peeps haven't heard of it (and I hadn't !) Collect plus are a good alternative to royal mail . They have lots of collection spots (martins newsagent is my local) and you process all on line then print label and then can track  10% off code too at mo ..... google collect plus I'm quite impressed and will def use again


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Azriel391 said:


> If peeps haven't heard of it (and I hadn't !) Collect plus are a good alternative to royal mail . They have lots of collection spots (martins newsagent is my local) and you process all on line then print label and then can track  10% off code too at mo ..... google collect plus I'm quite impressed and will def use again


I was going to use them but then boys from the post room at work offered to send the parcel for me!
Best prices I could find :thumbup:


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

I was quite surprised how quickly mine arrived from Holland to the UK.
Posted on saturday, delivered on tuesday.

But that was well before the Christmas rush of course....


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

I was stunned at how quickly mine arrived at its destination. Was posted Friday afternoon and had arrived by Saturday morning- and I didn't send it to somewhere on the mainland, either! 

(Don't worry, it's not secret anymore so not giving anything away- my clue was too easy and the recipient soon guessed :blush: )


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

JordanRose said:


> I was stunned at how quickly mine arrived at its destination. Was posted Friday afternoon and had arrived by Saturday morning- and I didn't send it to somewhere on the mainland, either!
> 
> (Don't worry, it's not secret anymore so not giving anything away- my clue was too easy and the recipient soon guessed :blush: )


you did purchase next day delivery by 1pm though.


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

I've no idea how mine was sent, but I handed it in at 3pm one day, and before 1pm the next day Mirx posted pics!
I was shocked :yikes:


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

Joy84 said:


> I've no idea how mine was sent, but I handed it in at 3pm one day, and before 1pm the next day Mirx posted pics!
> I was shocked :yikes:


yep, I got it about 10 after 12pm, Same with Jordan's.


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Mirx3 said:


> you did purchase next day delivery by 1pm though.


Yes, but they told me it would be there by Monday and that Saturdays weren't included :huh:

And anyway, how would you know about my delivery arrangements? You'd think I was your Santa or something!


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

JordanRose said:


> Yes, but they told me it would be there by Monday and that Saturdays weren't included :huh:
> 
> And anyway, how would you know about my delivery arrangements?!


lol it had a label that said it on the package, I recognized it from when I sent parcels before


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Mirx3 said:


> lol it had a label that said it on the package, I recognized it from when I sent parcels before


Yes, and they made me put the bloomin' postcode on it too :mad2:

Otherwise, I'm sure you would never have guessed who Santa was


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

JordanRose said:


> Yes, and they made me put the bloomin' postcode on it too :mad2:
> 
> Otherwise, I'm sure you would never have guessed who Santa was


I couldn't find the post code... I then flipped the package and assumed it was written on the back? but I figured out who you were before seeing it lol


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Mirx3 said:


> I couldn't find the post code... I then flipped the package and assumed it was written on the back? but I figured out who you were before seeing it lol


Pffft!

Note to self- be more mysterious next time...


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

JordanRose said:


> Pffft!
> 
> Note to self- be more mysterious next time...


blue eyes gave it away immediately, I was just like hmm, beautiful blue eyes! HAS to be Spooks! :001_tt1:


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

JordanRose said:


> Pffft!
> 
> Note to self- be more mysterious next time...


Same here :lol:
P + Slave J ... Seriously, what was I thinking?! :blushing:


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Harlequin received her pressies today 

She was being a diva though so I only managed to get one photo.









Lots of pressies for the little princess, and a gift for slave too 

SS thank you so much!


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

I haven't been guessed as yet mhwahhh ha ha ha ha.......

Riley has left a clue..but he made it a tricky one


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

We received some goodies today! We didn't take part in SS, but a very lovely member (I won't say names in case the wrapping paper gives it away for someone else  ) has sent some (lots!) treats for our rabble and a few for me too 

I had a Royal Mail card left and just thought it was one of my numerous pressie orders for Xmas, but knew as soon as OH collected it and it rattled at me that it wasn't 

Something in there is potent, Pyrrha sunk her teeth into the rattly present and tried to carry it off and now Wynnie is having a good old sniff at the cushion I got everything out on..



Thank you very much Santa!  x


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

nicolaa123 said:


> I haven't been guessed as yet mhwahhh ha ha ha ha.......
> 
> Riley has left a clue..but he made it a tricky one


I don't think I have either  my boys were quite clever with their clues


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Mai Tai's SS parcel arrived today but I have been out all day - bit of disaster day really - came home for about 5 minutes at tea time and she had a sniff of the parcel but I had to put it into the cupboard quickly before going out again. I'll let her have a look tomorrow


----------



## alixtaylor (Jan 24, 2013)

Well I posted a photo of my wrapping paper so one major giveaway right there! 

If not my clues in the cards are super easy...


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

3rd package has arrived. Just one left. Cats have tried to rip open one of the previous arrivals, but the packaging has thwarted them. Tree decorating will happen Friday night probably (got the tree on Sunday, and it's been waiting patiently ever since), then kitty gifties will go under if everything is wrapped. I want to make them wait for Xmas Eve at least.


----------



## catgeoffrey (Jun 28, 2012)

Think I've worked out Geoffrey's SS! A bit of detective work but I think we have worked it out! Thank you SS!


----------



## catgeoffrey (Jun 28, 2012)

Ruxpin's SS arrived today! No clues in it as to who it was from though and no postcode on any of the packaging for me to be a detective! I'll take some photos later of the little chubby boy and his haul but in the meantime thank you SS!


----------



## Purple~Haze (Apr 17, 2012)

I got another package today but it doesn't say who it's for! 

No clues either, none at all!! Though I might be able to get the postcode if I examine the postage sticker with a magnifying glass (eyesight is not what it used to be).

It was all packed in a lovely stocking. Haven't explored too far as the contents isn't wrapped. Thank you, VERY Secret Santa!


----------



## catgeoffrey (Jun 28, 2012)

Pictures of Ruxi and his SS presents! Thank you SS! No clues though... :huh:
All presents are hidden now until Christmas Day!


----------



## catgeoffrey (Jun 28, 2012)

The post mark is AL8 which is Hertfordshire. .. detective work will now begin!


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

Kalle Kyrre and Kassiopeia are all very happy cats tonight. A very large parcel was received today for the three of them. Here are some photos (sorry I can only put one photo in at a time!


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Yay! Archie's obviously been a good boy after all! Thank you Santa!

I had to hide it quickly (before Maisie got it!) so it's safely tucked away until the big day

Lots of lovely pressies for him & slave pressie too! 

Clue is def in the card - and it's def from a multi-cat household so .... on the case!

Ohhhhh getting excited now!


(must start thinking about human presents soon )


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

There was lots of goodies both for cats and slave


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

Kalle and Kyrre were most interested


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

catgeoffrey said:


> Pictures of Ruxi and his SS presents! Thank you SS! No clues though... :huh:
> All presents are hidden now until Christmas Day!


Oh dear, looks like his SS started off with such neat handwriting :lol:


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

However after a while being a typical cat Kalle decides that the box was more interesting. 

Now the Vikings being a clever bunch soon realised that their parcel took a detour on its journey from Santa Paws in the North Pole via The Netherlands 

Slave has lots of interesting Dutch goodies to eat . I'm afraid though that Mr Gingerbread man suffered a little on the journey and arrived looking a little worse for wear (head broken off:eek). This prompted my OH to attack Mr G with some relish, so he no longer has a head! (a few gold coins seem to have disappeared as well). The Vikings are looking forward to opening their presents on Christmas Day, and have already tried to open one themselves 

We all thank our SS for being so very kind to us all and hope that they and their cats have a very merry Christmas. Oh and yes I think I know who you are!


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

The last of my SS presents was posted today... That's all of them out now!


----------



## egyptianreggae (May 26, 2012)

Mine will be posted tomorrow lunchtime, so I WILL make the deadline, but...

Something terrible has just happened.

Simba found the bag of presents, dragged out a strong catnip toy and now I don't think I can send this present any more. It's all wet


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

egyptianreggae said:


> Mine will be posted tomorrow lunchtime, so I WILL make the deadline, but...
> 
> Something terrible has just happened.
> 
> Simba found the bag of presents, dragged out a strong catnip toy and now I don't think I can send this present any more. It's all wet


Simba used to be such the good boy


----------



## egyptianreggae (May 26, 2012)

MollyMilo said:


> Simba used to be such the good boy


I know! But when it comes to catnip, all his good breeding and exquisite manners fly out of the window. I was going to let him have a bang on his catnip dynamite stick later but not any more! (Left to his own devices he'll make himself sick with it)


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

egyptianreggae said:


> Mine will be posted tomorrow lunchtime, so I WILL make the deadline, but...
> 
> Something terrible has just happened.
> 
> Simba found the bag of presents, dragged out a strong catnip toy and now I don't think I can send this present any more. It's all wet


Oh that made me laugh..


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Going to be some very happy cats this Christmas


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Lilylass said:


> (must start thinking about human presents soon )


Me too! :lol:

A workmate asked me today if I'm done with my Christmas shopping...
I said no, didn't even start, apart from ordering my cat's pressie 
To which she said "Well, you should think about human's presents, after all they're the ones buying presents for you too, the cat will not buy you anything!"
:huh: :huh: :huh: :huh: :huh:
As if this mattered!
My baby is the most important to me!


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

I've not bought anything either! Glad it's not just me!! In fact, I really need to buy my bunny secret santa gifts- keep putting it off as I always end up spending a fortune on bunny goodies! 

Not sure what to get Spooks. Might be dead stingey and just give him his SS :blush:


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

Nancy received hers today and was NOT happy to put it away again! Everything I needed to post has now gone 

Edited - apologies, I meant that we received Nancy's yesterday not today!


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

you are a really good guesser,, cazzar!


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Aurelie said:


> Nancy received hers today and was NOT happy to put it away again! Everything I needed to post has now gone


Is she being a grumpy old nag now? :lol:

I love NancyPants!


----------



## alixtaylor (Jan 24, 2013)

Luna's second lot arrived this morning! She is one lucky lady with so many presents  She's been very good and not tried to open any yet.



















I might know who it's from due to the Purrfect Homes tape and postage  Thank you so much!


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

alixtaylor said:


> Luna's second lot arrived this morning! She is one lucky lady with so many presents  She's been very good and not tried to open any yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just can't handle how beautiful she is :001_wub:


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

JordanRose said:


> I've not bought anything either! Glad it's not just me!! In fact, I really need to buy my bunny secret santa gifts- keep putting it off as I always end up spending a fortune on bunny goodies!
> 
> *Not sure what to get Spooks. Might be dead stingey and just give him his SS *:blush:


I was planning that too :blush:
Phoebe doesn't really need anything and there's simply no space...

But I noticed that 2 packs of cubes are back in stock on petplanet, so decided to get her those and a matching tunnel 
Her tunnel is rather flat now and cube ain't cube-shaped any more which means they're well used and deserve retirement :001_tongue:
And my Mum got some stuff for her friend's cat, so we could justify the £5 delivery charge


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

JordanRose said:


> Is she being a grumpy old nag now? :lol:
> 
> I love NancyPants!


She was doing that thing where they stare directly at you, the cupboard, you, the cupboard all the while hurling around accusations that frankly, no one should have to listen to. I would call her a grumpy old nag, but I don't have the nerve


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Aurelie said:


> She was doing that thing where they stare directly at you, the cupboard, you, the cupboard all the while hurling around accusations that frankly, no one should have to listen to. I would call her a grumpy old nag, but I don't have the nerve


We are actually being quite mean to them aren't we?

Look at your lovely presents Nancy, but you can't have them for two weeks!! :hand:


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

MollyMilo said:


> We are actually being quite mean to them aren't we?
> 
> Look at your lovely presents Nancy, but you can't have them for two weeks!! :hand:


I know - I think I would react in the same way!


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Dante said:


> I just can't handle how beautiful she is :001_wub:


You should try looking into those eyes ... :001_tt1:


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

I didn't just spend 40 odd quid on goodies for the bunnies. Stop accusing me, okay!

It didn't happen.

This is the rabbit version of Zooplus. Absolutely love it!! :001_tt1:

Natural Hays Rabbit Supplies | The Hay Experts


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

JordanRose said:


> I didn't just spend 40 odd quid on goodies for the bunnies. Stop accusing me, okay!
> 
> It didn't happen.
> 
> ...


£40 
How many bunnies are you buying for ?!
:lol:


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Jumpy's haul arrived today  It looks and feels amazing! Postmark Hailsham, Sussex (my great-grandparents home town!) 

All 3 of them have humungous parcels so a huge thank you to my Secret Santas, whoever you are! You are all awesomely generous!!! xxx :thumbup1:


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Joy84 said:


> £40
> How many bunnies are you buying for ?!
> :lol:


Well, technically, 5- my SS has 3 bunnies.

And I got litter.... and a stock up of food. So it's not _that_ bad.

And they really NEED the extra tunnel, treats, food maze and cardboard Christmas tree :lol:


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Think I've got Archie's!


(think you gave it away on another thread but won't spoil it in case someone else also has you!)


----------



## Sophiebee (Jul 9, 2013)

JordanRose said:


> Well, technically, 5- my SS has 3 bunnies.
> 
> And I got litter.... and a stock up of food. So it's not _that_ bad.
> 
> And they really NEED the extra tunnel, treats, food maze and cardboard Christmas tree :lol:


hehe of course they do... Its christmas  love your new sig pic btw, the bunny shots are fab!


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Has everyone got theirs now? No sign of bugsys yet x


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

Cheryl89 said:


> Has everyone got theirs now? No sign of bugsys yet x


I'm sure Bugsy's is on the way, maybe they posted second class, or maybe they are having your new cat delivered by courier!


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Aurelie said:


> I'm sure Bugsy's is on the way, maybe they posted second class, or maybe they are having your new cat delivered by courier!


Hahaha that's a good point  glad everyone's nearly there!

Hope you're okay bub xxx


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

Still waiting for Bruno's but it feels early still for some reason so no concerns from me


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi Taffy not arrived yet but he has his eye on Ozzy's


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

My two are still waiting, but very chilled about it now.

Now that ours have arrived at their destinations, we are just happy to give and to see the happy cats and their slaves


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

MollyMilo said:


> My two are still waiting, but very chilled about it now.
> 
> Now that ours have arrived at their destinations, we are just happy to give and to see the happy cats and their slaves


That's because you are so exhausted running around after that mini whirlwind! :lol:


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Aurelie said:


> That's because you are so exhausted running around after that mini whirlwind! :lol:


If has been an Exhausting week off!


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

I can officially say now that everything has been posted with the exception of 2 going on Monday next week!

Well done everyone - now just to wait for everything to safely arrive


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Dexter received his presents today  He says thank you so much and is excited about opening them nearer Christmas.
Also a gift for meeee! Huge thanks SS xx
Just a little detective work to figure out the sender, although I know Dexter's gift came from France 
So both Sam and Dex have received theirs and I have sent both of mine, one of which I know has arrived and the other should be there tomorrow - phew 

(didn't panic about the deadline at all - honest)


----------



## jasminex (Oct 16, 2012)

Got a second huge package for humph today - thank you SS 2:thumbup1: he thinks he's the luckiest cat in the world! He will have more present under the three than me and OH combined


----------



## Chillicat (Jan 14, 2012)

Oakley recieved his today. Will post pictures tomorrow, present will be placed under the tree ready for Christmas.
Oakley says thank you very much SS.


----------



## alixtaylor (Jan 24, 2013)

jasminex said:


> Got a second huge package for humph today - thank you SS 2:thumbup1: he thinks he's the luckiest cat in the world! He will have more present under the three than me and OH combined


Same for Luna! Our stash of presents for us humans is looking pretty small...


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

alixtaylor said:


> Same for Luna! Our stash of presents for us humans is looking pretty small...


Same here


----------



## nightkitten (Jun 15, 2012)

Giddit's presents arrived yesterday. She loves the card!  As she is a bit under the weather at the moment she didn't show any interest in them so I couldn't take any photos  but I bet that will change on Christmas day!

Only Juniper is now waiting but I know she will receive one as she is only a baby and therefore Santa just has to come 

We have so many presents for the cats! I've got presents from the SS too! But otherwise there are no presents for the humans :001_huh:

We have figured out Wilbur's and Karm's SS and will thank them on Christmas day. Chimlin is still trying to figure hers out (she is a bit daft at times) and there weren't many clues for Giddit apart from the return address


----------



## sashski (Aug 14, 2011)

The naughty kittens emptied the SS presents  so they got them a bit early!










the catnip pillow has been a huge success!










Isabelle got a bit confused and thought the bag of treats was the catnip pillow LOL










Isabelle's SS came in the form of a gift voucher for Purrs in our hearts and this is what I chose for her..










2 new mices for the flying frenzy, a catnip rope and the pop up tent which as you can see has been occupied by both already!!

So a big THANK YOU to both my SS's!

xxx


----------



## catgeoffrey (Jun 28, 2012)

sashski said:


> The naughty kittens emptied the SS presents  so they got them a bit early!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Clearly happy kitties!


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Ohhhhh really liking the look of that pop up tent .... off for a look right now!


----------



## sashski (Aug 14, 2011)

Lilylass said:


> Ohhhhh really liking the look of that pop up tent .... off for a look right now!


The angle doesn't really do it justice, it's got stand up ears !!!! hahaha!


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Beausie wanted to assure his SS that he was being a good boy and leaving his pressies under the tree !!!


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

oh wow beautiful tree i love your massive pom poms - oops i didn't , ahh forget it


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

i loveeeeeeeeee your shiney cats , we dont see enough of them, beautiful


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

moggiemum said:


> oh wow beautiful tree i love your massive pom poms - oops i didn't , ahh forget it


Lol oh MM this did make me laugh :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## sashski (Aug 14, 2011)

moggiemum said:


> i loveeeeeeeeee your shiney cats , we dont see enough of them, beautiful


My shiny cats?

They're sometimes too shiny and come out silver/white with the flash on!!!


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

Azriel391 said:


> Lol oh MM this did make me laugh :lol::lol::lol:


haha i made myself laugh an all


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

And thank you re tree xx


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

more parcels arrived yesterday from the rescue secret santa, not very secret i might add because Cheryl and ryan drove all the way from Essex to deliver them personally  they insisted that Sienna and the kittens opened their pressies while they were here. so here are the photos for you

Sienna loves her plague rat she's on heat at the moment so it took her mind off calling all the local toms for a while

http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/sienna/IMG_36971_zps3f42dfe2.jpg.html]

Sindy (on top) and Sophie taking a peek at their presents

http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/sienna/IMG_36871_zpsdcd98713.jpg.html]

a blurry picture of all four kittens, Sophie, Sindy, Susie and Cully trying to open their presents

http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/sienna/IMG_36901_zps05078959.jpg.html]

thankyou so much Cheryl and Ryan from Sienna and the babies and also from myself. they love their presents and i love mine too it was really good to see you both again and i can honestly say that i've got a great friend in you:thumbup:


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

Got all the gifts under the tree last night, so upon opening the packages, we've got Henry and Ellie's, Blake and Chaucer's, and Molly and Milton's. The cats are, to say the least, soooooooo excited. So far they've only unwrapped one thing, which was a "Yeeeoooow Stinky sardine" labelled for Molly and Milton. Oh my, do they love that thing and Molly especially loves it, so she says "thank mew" to her wonderful Secret Santa . Came down this morning and they'd dragged a few other packages around on the floor, but nothing ripped. And miracle of miracles, only one decoration pulled off the tree (so far!).


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I received a parcel in the post over the weekend. A little giffy bag that had 3 presents for the cats. I'm guessing these are all cat gifts as there didn't seem to be anything slave-like feeling. Absolutely no clues, no card, no tags, so I'm clueless as to who sent them, or who they're for. Did anyone else get anything similar? Dante, have you any idea which of my cats these were for?


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

Sorry Carly, all I know is that both of your remaining packages have been sent out so I can't work it out in that sense. 

If the SS is reading this & it sounds like your packaging, if you PM me, I can let Carly know who the gifts are for


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

carly87 said:


> I received a parcel in the post over the weekend. A little giffy bag that had 3 presents for the cats. I'm guessing these are all cat gifts as there didn't seem to be anything slave-like feeling. Absolutely no clues, no card, no tags, so I'm clueless as to who sent them, or who they're for. Did anyone else get anything similar? Dante, have you any idea which of my cats these were for?


Haha! now that is what you call secret Santa  ( big grin)


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

Just a follow up. Molly has been sleeping all day---because she was up all night playing with that sardine! What a fantastically perfect gift----she loves it so much and I hope SS forgives her for opening it 11 days early. Molly spends most days running around with typical cat naps, so this is completely out of character. We also got the fireplace working for the first time and that could be partly to blame--she's really enjoying sleeping in front of it. But the stinky sardine is the bomb diggity!!!


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

Down to single digits!

*9 days until Christmas!*


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

cats galore said:


> thankyou so much Cheryl and Ryan from Sienna and the babies and also from myself. they love their presents and i love mine too it was really good to see you both again and i can honestly say that i've got a great friend in you:thumbup:


You was absolutely worth the drive and the gifts, sorry it wasn't so secret but thought I'd pay you another visit to eat them battered chips you have up there :thumbup1: (and to see you of course hahaha)

Was so lovely to see you babe, you're such a good friend. You're lucky I didn't pocket all them kittens...and Sienna! :lol: xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Bugsys SS just arrived . All I have is a post code so I have no idea who it could be  but thank you so much

Bugsy is poorly upstairs so couldn't be in the piccy but she gives you a lovely cat snuggle & says thank you xxxxxx

And thank you for my bits too, they are wonderful xxxx









Merry Xmas all xxx


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I got a lovely bag full of bits for Tango this morning. Apparently it's from Sam the Tonk! Don't know anyone with a Tonk called Sam though. Do any of you?

That's all my SS's received. Thank you so much to everyone who's sent to us!


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

I know someone with a moggie and 2 tonks, I don't recall the tonk's names, though.....


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

We are still waiting for one SS to arrive, the elderly boys are getting very nervous now....
And the young ones are trying to get into the closet where I hid their parcel. They cannot stand the fact that the girls have already opened theirs.

And they have entered into a private exchange as well, so they are expecting yet another gift...

Gosh, I am more curious than the cats, themselves.....


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Watch out for postee, JKF...


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

carly87 said:


> Don't know anyone with a Tonk called Sam though. Do any of you?


Ooh maybe lol


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Jiskefet said:


> I know someone with a moggie and 2 tonks, I don't recall the tonk's names, though.....


Darcy and Ed. Don't think Psygon even took part in SS tho :001_tt2:


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

I went from 'I think I'll just give Spooks the SS' to spending a small fortune on Purrs in Our Hearts. Whoops!


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

JordanRose said:


> I went from 'I think I'll just give Spooks the SS' to spending a small fortune on Purrs in Our Hearts. Whoops!


Lucky boy!
What did you buy him?

Whisper so he doesn't hear


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Joy84 said:


> Lucky boy!
> What did you buy him?
> 
> Whisper so he doesn't hear


*Whispers* A play cube, Flying Frenzy (his has broken somehow :shocked: ), an attachment and a banana :lol:


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

My neighbour has just dropped off lovely package from Exeter!

Is it our SS? We will open very soon and find out 

Edit: IT IS! Not sure who it's for so M&M will share
Thank you SS!

We know  xxx


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

One of mine was from Bristol!

MM, who was yours from? PM me? I'm curious!


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

Is it sad that I really want to know if my recipients have worked out who I am from my card/s!??!?!


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Kittenfostermummy said:


> Is it sad that I really want to know if my recipients have worked out who I am from my card/s!??!?!


I think I know one did, but from the postcode


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

Joy84 said:


> I think I know one did, but from the postcode


Who??? I left clues in the card/s


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Kittenfostermummy said:


> Is it sad that I really want to know if my recipients have worked out who I am from my card/s!??!?!


No-one has guessed Riley as yet..I left a subtle yet obvious clue :shocked:


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

I left no clues this year


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I left lots of clues


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

carly87 said:


> One of mine was from Bristol!
> 
> MM, who was yours from? PM me? I'm curious!


I've been tricked!! ( big grin)


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

MollyMilo said:


> I've been tricked!! ( big grin)


I'm coming to the supreme next year!! :lol:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I haven't opened either of the girl's parcels yet so haven't checked for clues. All I know so far are the postcode areas


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

My parcel is not what it seems! 

I actually have no clue!! :lol:

Thanks everyone involved!!! Xxx 

Ps I'm alternating from reading the lost ones thread and bawling my eyes out at all the losses and then reading this one and in hysterical laughter

What do you do to me


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

MollyMilo said:


> My parcel is not what it seems!
> 
> I actually have no clue!! :lol:
> 
> ...


Oh Hun..I'm sorry I just wanted to remember the lost ones this Christmas..sorry if I upset you..xx


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

nicolaa123 said:


> Oh Hun..I'm sorry I just wanted to remember the lost ones this Christmas..sorry if I upset you..xx


It's a beautiful thread Nic!

I am always crying and laughing on here xx


----------



## Purple~Haze (Apr 17, 2012)

I think I worked out Florence's from the sender details 

My second SS left no clues (but I don't think it was MM as she posted hers after I got it 

And Fuzzy is still waiting (but he is definitely the naughtiest)


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

MollyMilo said:


> I left no clues this year


Ha! My ss didnt leave any clues, but you are not from Wales :lol:


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

I would like to say Thanks to Nightkitten! At least I think that's who its off based on the location!!

The dreamies have been munched and he absolutely loves his new toys!!!


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi Taffy must have been a very very naughty boy as his has not arrived yet.


----------



## catgeoffrey (Jun 28, 2012)

We know who Geoffrey's SS was (Thank you once again) but Ruxpin's SS doesn't seem to have left any clues?! Postcode was AL8 but that's all - we haven't opened any presents so there might be clues inside but we will have to wait and see!:001_huh:


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

catgeoffrey said:


> We know who Geoffrey's SS was (Thank you once again) but Ruxpin's SS doesn't seem to have left any clues?! Postcode was AL8 but that's all - we haven't opened any presents so there might be clues inside but we will have to wait and see!:001_huh:


Ah, Hertfordshire postcode ...
That's a tough one as we've got few members from there :001_huh:


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Tia's SS is from Wales, i was thinking KFM but i know now i was wrong.....Thinking cap on


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

raggs said:


> Hi Taffy must have been a very very naughty boy as his has not arrived yet.


Neither has Bruno's, but then he is a naughty little so and so at the moment


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

I sussed mine!! hehehehehe  x


----------



## nightkitten (Jun 15, 2012)

CharleyRogan said:


> I would like to say Thanks to Nightkitten! At least I think that's who its off based on the location!!
> 
> The dreamies have been munched and he absolutely loves his new toys!!!


You're welcome 

I'm glad only the location gave it away and not the packaging tape


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

carly87 said:


> Watch out for postee, JKF...


Hubby accepted a biiiig parcel this afternoon 
Cats are using it as a scratching post, so they must smell something good inside.....


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

You should let them open it...


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

I think they heard that.........


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 5, 2009)

carly87 said:


> I received a parcel in the post over the weekend. A little giffy bag that had 3 presents for the cats. I'm guessing these are all cat gifts as there didn't seem to be anything slave-like feeling. Absolutely no clues, no card, no tags, so I'm clueless as to who sent them, or who they're for. Did anyone else get anything similar? Dante, have you any idea which of my cats these were for?


Yep that's like Nala's present. But hers has a feather wand sticking out, which she will adore.  :thumbup1:


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

When is everyone opening? We have people to stay for Christmas and I don't want to let my crazy show, so I will have to do it before they arrive


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 5, 2009)

I'm opening on Christmas Eve as working on Christmas Day and want to have time to watch them play.


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

Christmas day.

But we always open one present on Christmas eve night... sooo... should the boys?  lol

I think I'll make them wait


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

I am home alone with on Thurs for the last time until after Christmas hols, I will make a cup of tea and a cake and open Nancy's with her in peace


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Kittenfostermummy said:


> Is it sad that I really want to know if my recipients have worked out who I am from my card/s!??!?!


I feel exactly the same Kfm so you are not alone.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I'll open some time this week, as I'm away from Saturday in Ireland for Christmas.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

hi carly do you have relatives in ireland ? my family live there but i been in london 24 years now have a lovely holiday celebration x


----------



## Lunabuma (Dec 12, 2011)

raggs said:


> Hi Taffy must have been a very very naughty boy as his has not arrived yet.


Aww poor Taffy


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

It's still 8 days till Christmas and Santa never delivers until Christmas Eve, so nobody should despair quite yet that their kitty has been so naughty he or she has been shunned. Gwennie and Jezebel haven't gotten their gifties yet, but I know they've been mostly nice (Gwennie did bite me the other night when i tried to move her off my lap, but that's beside the point--that was past Santa's Naughty/Nice cut off date) so their package will get here. They can't open until Christmas anyway


----------



## broccoli (Jul 1, 2011)

Newton is still waiting - gali has convinced him its coal....


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

it has arrived,it has arrived,it has arrived,it has arrived,it has arrived,it has arrived,it has arrived,it has arrived,it has arrived,it has arrived,it has arrived,it has arrived,it has arrived,it has arrived,it has arrived,it has arrived,it has arrived,it has arrived,it has arrived,it has arrived,it has arrived,it has arrived,it has arrived,it has arrived,

Thank youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu. Don´t want to open the parcel incase it´s not wrapped


----------



## Lunabuma (Dec 12, 2011)

broccoli said:


> Newton is still waiting - gali has convinced him its coal....


Poor Newton, hope his arrives soon


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

merlin12 said:


> it has arrived,it has arrived,it has arrived,it has arrived,it has arrived,it has arrived,it has arrived,it has arrived,it has arrived,it has arrived,it has arrived,it has arrived,it has arrived,it has arrived,it has arrived,it has arrived,it has arrived,it has arrived,it has arrived,it has arrived,it has arrived,it has arrived,it has arrived,it has arrived,
> 
> Thank youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu. Don´t want to open the parcel incase it´s not wrapped


haha i thought arragghh more spamspamspamspamspam i was about to report you missus

yeay !!!


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Hi MM

Yep, all my family live there.


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Phoebe will get hers on Christmas Eve as this is when we open our presents


----------



## broccoli (Jul 1, 2011)

Lunabuma said:


> Poor Newton, hope his arrives soon


seeing as coal is messy as heck...he's looking forward to it!!!


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

nightkitten said:


> You're welcome
> 
> I'm glad only the location gave it away and not the packaging tape


 There was some packing tape on it but it didn't give it away! He loves his pop up tent, and constantly sleeps in it with his favourite blanket, although he did try jumping on it and got the fright of his life when it tried to propel him because he was too heavy 

Dreamies lasted all of 2 seconds. He hasn't had chicken ones before and they turned out to be major hit!!


----------



## broccoli (Jul 1, 2011)

Newtons is here:thumbup1:... the only clue is that its from a stripey siren :001_wub: who sounds rather naughty - match made in heaven!


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

moggiemum said:


> haha i thought arragghh more spamspamspamspamspam i was about to report you missus
> 
> yeay !!!


Lol, just trying to share our joy and what better way to express it.


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

My only clues is that it is from ups.co.uk. Must have cost a small fortune to send, much appreciated but Royal Mail gets here within the week too (just incase the send felt it woudn´t arrive).


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

merlin12 said:


> My only clues is that it is from ups.co.uk. Must have cost a small fortune to send, much appreciated but Royal Mail gets here within the week too (just incase the send felt it woudn´t arrive).


Couriers are often MUCH cheaper than RM

Mine was going to cost over £11 with RM BUT only £3.90 courier!


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

i have spent today at hospital after a very worrying health scare for myself, and had a lovely surprise when i arrived home to find a big box sitting here. inside were lots of presents for my gorgeous little Flash. i honestly have no idea who this is from, there are no clues at all - or at least i haven't noticed any
i'm afraid Flash did manage to claw his way through one parcel so you will see in the photos he is playing with one of his presents
thankyou so much whoever you are, Flash will be opening the rest of his presents on christmas morning

http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/flash/IMG_37501_zpsb06011f4.jpg.html]

http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/flash/IMG_37701_zps8a69aae0.jpg.html]

http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/flash/IMG_37661_zps73627b15.jpg.html]


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Ohhhh he is just adorable CG  - hope you're OK xx


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Lilylass said:


> Ohhhh he is just adorable CG  - hope you're OK xx


he's fitted in so well with my cats since all the others left. i was worried about him being without them but he really doesn't care at all. he fights all day long with mittens and alfie
i'll be fine now thankyou Lilylass. my gp fast tracked me on monday to a specialist as she was concerned that i had breast cancer or similar. thankfully i have had the all clear tonight at the hospital but still don't know what the problem is. at least it's nothing sinister though


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Oh my :shocked: I can only imagine how worried you must've been / how relieved you are (((hugs)))


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Oscar says a huge thankyou to his SS , his gifts arrived today now wracking brains for our glasgow pf friends ...... all help accepted so here he is snoozing on one n guarding the other  thankyou S S


----------



## jasminex (Oct 16, 2012)

Now I have a tree I have unpacked one of Humphrey's packages - Humphrey is very grateful for his excellent box


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

jasminex said:


> Now I have a tree I have unpacked one of Humphrey's packages - Humphrey is very grateful for his excellent box


Ah, bless him :lol:

The "learn to speak cat" in Metro today was about a cat opening a Christmas present ...
He un-wrapped the paper, opened the box and took out ...
*Yet another box!*
And the caption: "Oh YES! Exactly what I wanted"

How true


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Riley was helping me wrap human presents this evening...

Not seen him for a while


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

Joy84 said:


> Ah, bless him :lol:
> 
> The "learn to speak cat" in Metro today was about a cat opening a Christmas present ...
> He un-wrapped the paper, opened the box and took out ...
> ...


thats so funny i just make up a joke about that earlier i can't believe someone beat me too it , in the metro as well ,i keep meaning to sumbit ankhstar to there,


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

cats galore said:


> i have spent today at hospital after a very worrying health scare for myself, and had a lovely surprise when i arrived home to find a big box sitting here. inside were lots of presents for my gorgeous little Flash. i honestly have no idea who this is from, there are no clues at all - or at least i haven't noticed any
> i'm afraid Flash did manage to claw his way through one parcel so you will see in the photos he is playing with one of his presents
> thankyou so much whoever you are, Flash will be opening the rest of his presents on christmas morning
> 
> ...


aww flash is just so ........well........flash and you do know you got a dog pretending to be a cat pretending to be asleep awaiting treats 

sorry to hear you not well cg , i hope you all ok x


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

The postman (or should I say mailman ) has just arrived with a parcel for Bruno all the way from America! Am going to have some lunch and then let the cats at their packages


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

To take our mind off things, we thought let's open Millie's pressie!

Thank you Carly and for the yummy chocs!

Lovely presents










Everything was played with, sniffed or batted!



















Thank you xx


----------



## nightkitten (Jun 15, 2012)

I am terrible! For the last 2 evenings I have been walking past Juniper's (Indie) present that arrived and hadn't even noticed! 

OH asked me how I couldn't have noticed it as it is massive! It is not only massive but wrapped in lovely shiny wrapping paper too!

Sorry, but I haven't been with it lately. We will open the present on Christmas day


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

Bruno and Nancy opened theirs today - Bruno had quite an unusual reaction to the lovely bed that was in his parcel and has been dragging it around the house since he got it, I caught him trying to stuff it under the sofa today and this evening he has added a low growl to his dragging and tripping over! the rattle cushion toy was a huge hit too!





Thank you Dagny, a very generous present that has proven very popular - the chocolates are very gratefully received too!

Nancy was a bit less wierd with hers and has fallen in love with the neon yellow catnip toy - so much so she has been half sitting on it a bit like a chicken on an egg! Despite it coming with a lovely little note in the card I cannot work out who it is - please show yourself so that I can thank you, espcially as it also contained a VERY lovely scarf!





Thank you secret santas!!


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

Only 8 presents left to reach their destination (unless I haven't been told about some) - I don't think that's bad going at all!


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

Aurelie said:


> Bruno and Nancy opened theirs today - Bruno had quite an unusual reaction to the lovely bed that was in his parcel and has been dragging it around the house since he got it, I caught him trying to stuff it under the sofa today and this evening he has added a low growl to his dragging and tripping over! the rattle cushion toy was a huge hit too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Loving the pictures!!! And so glad he adores his bed so much, although I hope it doesn't come to blows. I hoped he would share with his sister when I sent it . I didn't even try to disguise who sent it, by the way---it's not much of a mystery coming from over here to over there.


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Aurelie said:


> Bruno and Nancy opened theirs today - Bruno had quite an unusual reaction to the lovely bed that was in his parcel and has been dragging it around the house since he got it, I caught him trying to stuff it under the sofa today and this evening he has added a low growl to his dragging and tripping over! the rattle cushion toy was a huge hit too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lol: Bruno dragging his bed and growling made me giggle!


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Aurelie said:


> Bruno and Nancy opened theirs today - Bruno had quite an unusual reaction to the lovely bed that was in his parcel and has been dragging it around the house since he got it, I caught him trying to stuff it under the sofa today and this evening he has added a low growl to his dragging and tripping over! the rattle cushion toy was a huge hit too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awwwwww you got the Whiskas fish on a stick, my Jacks favourite toy!

I still havent ordered him a new one yet, was gonna get it for him for christmas but had other things on my mind, he will get one for new year!


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

I Really cannot wait for christmas this year....gonna be an emotional one though.

First christmas without my nan after loosing her in may, she always stayed at ours until the last 2 years when she was in a home so we'd go see her in the morning for a few hours instead.

Then Jimmys first christmas with us.....dad told me my mum hugged him the other day and cried, cos this time last year we havent a clue what his life was like....wether he was in a house, outside.....loved or not...all we know is that he turned up too us on the 16th Jan and was full of worms and fleas with conjunctivitus and a touch of cat flu.....so all we know is that last christmas he wasnt well....wether in a house or out of one, but this year he's in a home with presents, hoomin friends and furry friends....and his very own secret santa [who told me i made them cry whe I PM'd them too thank them for his presents haha].

Cannot wait too open the cats presents, its actually very touching, altho this is all arranged, that other people want too buy stuff for other peoples cats, that people put thought into it....they read a cats likes and dislikes and shop accordingly.

Without Carly last year, our lot would never of had the most awesome feather on a stick toy, which is the most popular amongst all the cats now and we have been through multiple aswell due too the love for it! haha

So I thank all of you for taking part, for thinking of other people and thier furry babies, im sure im not the only one who it means alot too and all for different reasons....for all I know this could be our Jessies last christmas [said that before for the past few years haha] so again, very special for her too and the person who sent her gifts.

So thank you too all and Dante for the patience it must of taken! haha


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Mine may have to wait to be opened until after Christmas now. I've got some sickies here who won't really play at the moment, and I'm off to Ireland tomorrow, so may have to open in the new year rather than Christmas.


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

wow, I am amazed by the royal mail and purrs in our hearts! it was dispatched on Thursday and arrived today ( initially it said 5-10 business days)! the toys were lovely and I went to wrap them immediately so that pechje wouldn't notice. all I can say is she is very lucky! 

thank you very much for the vouchers, gentoo! pechje will be very, very happy!


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Woohoo, picked up another HUGE box of individually wrapped presents from work today, all intended for the Scratching Post Rescue cats.
They are having a little tea party for the volunteers tomorrow and had already told me they had saved the previous presents till then to open up. Looks like they will have a lot more to work through now!
Thank you, THANK YOU to all the SS who donated, on behalf of all the little lost souls who will be spending Xmas waiting patiently to be chosen by their _Forever families_ in the New Year.
https://www.facebook.com/thescratchingpostcatrescue


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Paddypaws said:


> on behalf of all the little lost souls who will be spending Xmas waiting patiently to be chosen by their _Forever families_ in the New Year.


That's made me feel quite emotional :crying:


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Paddypaws said:


> Woohoo, picked up another HUGE box of individually wrapped presents from work today, all intended for the Scratching Post Rescue cats.
> They are having a little tea party for the volunteers tomorrow and had already told me they had saved the previous presents till then to open up. Looks like they will have a lot more to work through now!
> Thank you, THANK YOU to all the SS who donated, on behalf of all the little lost souls who will be spending Xmas waiting patiently to be chosen by their _Forever families_ in the New Year.
> https://www.facebook.com/thescratchingpostcatrescue


I'm packed and ready for tomorrow 
Hope there'll be enough space in the car for me next to that HUGE box :lol:


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

Jordan, I think the treats you sent were a huge hit.

We left earlier and stupidly left the fish tube out on OH's desk came home to an empty one chewed to pieces on the floor and EVERY treat gone. bad kitties!

lol


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Cant waaaaaaaaaaaaaait!


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Mirx3 said:


> Jordan, I think the treats you sent were a huge hit.
> 
> We left earlier and stupidly left the fish tube out on OH's desk came home to an empty one chewed to pieces on the floor and EVERY treat gone. bad kitties!
> 
> lol


Hehe 

I got some log catnip things and put the envelope with them in on the kitchen worktop (unopened so didn't realise what was in it)

Went back a couple of hours later to a shredded envelope and shredded bags inside :eek6:

I did blame Maisie but .... when I opened it and realised what was inside ..... and noticed there was one missing, I soon discovered who the real culprit was!










He did have his head on it - but by the time I'd got the camera it'd moved!

He's up and playing with it again!


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

Aurelie said:


> Bruno and Nancy opened theirs today - Bruno had quite an unusual reaction to the lovely bed that was in his parcel and has been dragging it around the house since he got it, I caught him trying to stuff it under the sofa today and this evening he has added a low growl to his dragging and tripping over! the rattle cushion toy was a huge hit too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fab photos!! How about you let us help you with uncovering your secret santa by letting us know what was in the card??  Love the pictures by the way


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Aurelie said:


> Bruno and Nancy opened theirs today - Bruno had quite an unusual reaction to the lovely bed that was in his parcel and has been dragging it around the house since he got it, I caught him trying to stuff it under the sofa today and this evening he has added a low growl to his dragging and tripping over! the rattle cushion toy was a huge hit too!


Ohhh that did make me chuckle  I wonder if some of the catnip smell has got in it?


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Archie & Mia are itching to open their pressies ..... it's soooooo hard not letting them at them.

Am I a bad slave?


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

I must makes notes off this thread...... I've seen loads of things in parcels and thought "why didn't I think of that - that's great" - I've a memory like a sieve  so I'll never remember for next year if I don't!


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

Lilylass said:


> Archie & Mia are itching to open their pressies ..... it's soooooo hard not letting them at them.
> 
> Am I a bad slave?


If you are then I am too lol

everytime you hear one of the pressies rattle Milo darts right down the stairs to see if he gets it.


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Bugs present has arrived  Thank you so much SS....I think we know who you are  

Sorry for the lack of photo's....I need to charge the batteries for my camera so I will take some as soon as its charged.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Opened the parcels today - thank you so much to our Secret Santas - the girls have to wait until Wednesday for their presents but I am sure they will be very pleased 
Now to work out who they're from 
One from Cardiff and one from Huntingdon


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Still waiting for the last one......


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

Me too. I told Gwennie she should have been nicer to the dog this year


----------



## AtticusRavel (Sep 8, 2013)

Atti received his parcel!!!! WOW WHAT A PARCEL!!!!! The Aguirre family has been spoilt rotten!!!!To our incredibly generous SS, so many thanks!!! Atii is crazy with the feather toy, running like mad after it! And we had to hide the squeaky toy (feel bad..) because he wouldn't stop playing with it in the middle of the night!!!!! Thank you soooo sooo much, it was so kind, beautifully wrapped.. My fiance and I felt like kids opening Christmas presents again, such was our excitement! Wanted to upload more pics, but for some reason is proving difficult, will try again later! Thanks again!!!!!!! Atticus&Maite&Jon


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

AtticusRavel said:


> Atti received his parcel!!!! WOW WHAT A PARCEL!!!!! The Aguirre family has been spoilt rotten!!!!To our incredibly generous SS, so many thanks!!! Atii is crazy with the feather toy, running like mad after it! And we had to hide the squeaky toy (feel bad..) because he wouldn't stop playing with it in the middle of the night!!!!! Thank you soooo sooo much, it was so kind, beautifully wrapped.. My fiance and I felt like kids opening Christmas presents again, such was our excitement! Wanted to upload more pics, but for some reason is proving difficult, will try again later! Thanks again!!!!!!! Atticus&Maite&Jon


I cannot tell you how relieved both your SS & I are that this finally arrived nearly 4 WEEKS after posting! And it's still in one piece!  Happy Christmas Atticus!


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Dante said:


> I cannot tell you how relieved both your SS & I are that this finally arrived nearly 4 WEEKS after posting! And it's still in one piece!  Happy Christmas Atticus!


4 weeks!  and I was worried when the parcels I sent didn't arrive for 4 DAYS :lol: that must have been very stressful!

I think something came yesterday from our other SS but then it could be my new crocs for work. Having it redelivered.

Either way my sore feet or Milo will have to wait until after Xmas now


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

So excited that its THIS WEEK!


1. So looking forward too seeing what lovely things our cats have been sent....along with Jenson who has already had his

and

2. Seeing photos/reactions too whats been sent out!


I hope all the puddy tats like whats wrapped up!

The slaves too!


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

I'm still trying to work out Tia's ss, the mystery santa from Wales  :lol:


----------



## Purple~Haze (Apr 17, 2012)

Fuzzy is still waiting... Is he the only one?










Yo Santa... I haz been reeleez good, youz betters believe itz!


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

sharonchilds said:


> I'm still trying to work out Tia's ss, the mystery santa from Wales  :lol:


I haven't a clue about the 3 arrived so far. I'm hoping there will be clues inside the packages.


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Poor Fuzzy!! I hope his pressie turns up today.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Catweazle, Ricky and Wobbel are still waiting too....

You don't think Santa has forgotten us, do you?









We have been really, really good!!!









I am sooooo tired of patrolling the street to intercept the postman...


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Jiskefet said:


> Catweazle, Ricky and Wobbel are still waiting too....
> 
> You don't think Santa has forgotten us, do you?
> 
> ...


Gorgeous photo's of patient kitties , their eyes just :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

Such gorgeous kitties---I'm sure Santa will not forget you.


----------



## MoochH (Aug 22, 2012)

Jiskefet said:


> Catweazle, Ricky and Wobbel are still waiting too....
> 
> You don't think Santa has forgotten us, do you?
> 
> ...


OOH they all look georgeous - they can come round to mine as Mooch really has too many presents to open all by herself :yesnod: :yesnod: :yesnod:


----------



## CaninoAnimalRescue (Oct 8, 2012)

Wow Wow Wow! I have completely lost track of how many SS packages I have received! We have a bunch of very, very happy kitties!
I can't thank you all enough for your generosity, I will post some photos up later 

Thank you all and I hope you all have a wonderful Christmas and a very Happy New Year xxx


----------



## catgeoffrey (Jun 28, 2012)

Jiskefet said:


> Catweazle, Ricky and Wobbel are still waiting too....
> 
> You don't think Santa has forgotten us, do you?
> 
> ...


I hope Santa hasn't forgotten them! :sad: They look like they've been very good and patient! Fingers crossed the postman comes soon!


----------



## egyptianreggae (May 26, 2012)

Yesterday I realised that the reason why I hadn't sent as many presents as I'd thought I'd bought is that SOMEBODY had squirrelled two packets of treats between the bed and the wall...


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

I wasn't expecting anything else then Mr Postman arrived with another SAA parcel! Wowsers, thank you so much Santa- I'm sure the rescue cats will see their gifts as truly Purrfect [Homes] 

It will be going down soon with the other two very large boxes- but will be after Christmas now, I'm afraid. Still, I'm sure they're more than worth the wait! 

'Thanks Santa, for helping my friends!'


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

Blake or Chaucer or Gwennie are getting very excited for Christmas. One of them--and I know it was one of them because they are really the only of our cats who carry things around much--carried up one of the SS parcels all the way upstairs last night. We found it with a small nick in the paper, alongside some wrapping they'd pulled out of a trash bag. Maybe it was Gwennie, trying to pinch someone else's SS gifts since her and Jezebel's parcel hasn't arrived yet. I blame customs!


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Anyone opening tomorrow? christmas day? or after?


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

I think Joy said she was opening Christmas Eve.

We open presents on Christmas day.


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

I've just noticed the 'Fragile' and arrows pointing at Spooks! It's about right! :lol:


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Mirx3 said:


> I think Joy said she was opening Christmas Eve.
> 
> We open presents on Christmas day.


Christmas day here too....we open all the hoomin ones and then I go round too each cat personally and open thier presents with them


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

Staysee said:


> Christmas day here too....we open all the hoomin ones and then I go round too each cat personally and open thier presents with them


Think we'll open their presents first, have a little play take some pictures then open ours and hope they are too tired to help unwrap our presents lol


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Staysee said:


> Anyone opening tomorrow? christmas day? or after?


mmmm I'm seriously leaning towards tomorrow 

I'll be away pretty much all day Christmas Day so will be rushing around sorting the cats out 1st thing / walking Maisie so def not time then .... won't be back until latish either so ......


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Lilylass said:


> mmmm I'm seriously leaning towards tomorrow
> 
> I'll be away pretty much all day Christmas Day so will be rushing around sorting the cats out 1st thing / walking Maisie so def not time then .... won't be back until latish either so ......


If your busy christmas day, then make tomorrow the cats/dogs day?


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Staysee said:


> If your busy christmas day, then make tomorrow the cats/dogs day?


Maisie will have to wait until Christmas Day as she / Katy (mum's dog) get each other presents  so will get them together then!

I've still to wrap everything  so tomorrow will be busy too!

I know which multi-cat household Archie's SS is from but not which specific cat and have no idea who's Mia's is!


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

Our kitties will be opening Christmas morning. We're heading to OH's parents' house for the day, taking the dogs with us, so the cats will actually get to enjoy playing without Ragnar barking at them (he disapproves mightily of cats playing) or the dogs eating all their toys. Once we get back, hopefully they can keep their toys mostly inside the two rooms that are baby-gated off. 

That said, they have already lost Molly's new favourite stinky sardine . I'm hoping it's just under something and not in a dog's belly.


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

dagny0823 said:


> Our kitties will be opening Christmas morning. We're heading to OH's parents' house for the day, taking the dogs with us, so the cats will actually get to enjoy playing without Ragnar barking at them (he disapproves mightily of cats playing) or the dogs eating all their toys. Once we get back, hopefully they can keep their toys mostly inside the two rooms that are baby-gated off.
> 
> That said, they have already lost Molly's new favourite stinky sardine . I'm hoping it's just under something and not in a dog's belly.


You already opened one!? tut tut


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

Staysee said:


> You already opened one!? tut tut


 Actually, they ripped it open the first night the presents went under the tree. We found Molly running around with it and figured she'd been playing all night because she pretty much slept the entire next day, then woke up late, ate some dinner and went after it again. It's the only SS gift they opened so far, and I figure it's because it must smell like ambrosia to them :yesnod:


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

dagny0823 said:


> Actually, they ripped it open the first night the presents went under the tree. We found Molly running around with it and figured she'd been playing all night because she pretty much slept the entire next day, then woke up late, ate some dinner and went after it again. It's the only SS gift they opened so far, and I figure it's because it must smell like ambrosia to them :yesnod:


Well Molly claimed that toy as her own then....was it actually hers though?


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Staysee said:


> Well Molly claimed that toy as her own then....was it actually hers though?


I can just picture it now - all the slaves running around on Christmas day .... "no, that's not yours" ...... "NO not that one" :ciappa:


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

As, obviously, everyone will be opening them within the next couple of days, I think it'd be good to do a thread like this one, with everyone's photos together- that way they don't get missed.

Maybe one of those opening tomorrow could start one, or perhaps Dante could- she's the brains behind everything after all!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

The boys will be opening theirs on Christmas morning once I get back from visiting my Mum and taking flowers to my Dad at the cemetery. 

We usually open after breakfast but Frank's SS pressies are at my Mum's and need to be wrapped  I ordered lots of goodies for Frank with the gift voucher Gentoo kindly sent


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

Staysee said:


> Well Molly claimed that toy as her own then....was it actually hers though?


It actually was in the parcel for her and Milton to share


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

dagny0823 said:


> It actually was in the parcel for her and Milton to share


Ahwell haha sorry Milton!

You know who your SS's are yet?


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

Staysee said:


> Ahwell haha sorry Milton!
> 
> You know who your SS's are yet?


I have no clue---I'm hoping to figure it out once they open their gifties. maybe there will be clues.


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

dagny0823 said:


> I have no clue---I'm hoping to figure it out once they open their gifties. maybe there will be clues.


If they left clues! haha

Opened any cards that came with them? Most cards have clues


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Staysee said:


> Anyone opening tomorrow? christmas day? or after?





Mirx3 said:


> I think Joy said she was opening Christmas Eve.
> 
> We open presents on Christmas day.


Yes, Christmas Eve <it's tomorrow :w00t:> here.
That's what we do in Poland, it's the most important day of Christmas for us.
We have a big dinner <traditionally it should be 12 courses :lol:> and the first star has to apear in the sky before we're allowed to open presents


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

Joy84 said:


> Yes, Christmas Eve <it's tomorrow :w00t:> here.
> That's what we do in Poland, it's the most important day of Christmas for us.
> We have a big dinner <traditionally it should be 12 courses :lol:> and the first star has to apear in the sky before we're allowed to open presents


I forgot you were our sender for a moment!

Does that mean Shadow should open his Christmas eve to follow in tradition? LOL


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

I'll start an opening thread tomorrow, won't do it now or it'll probably just get lost somewhere


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Mirx3 said:


> I forgot you were our sender for a moment!
> 
> Does that mean Shadow should open his Christmas eve to follow in tradition? LOL


Haha, cheeky :ciappa:
I think better stick with Christmas morning so Milo doesn't feel left out


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

Christmas morning for us


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

Joy84 said:


> Haha, cheeky :ciappa:
> I think better stick with Christmas morning so Milo doesn't feel left out


Ok I didnt forget you were our sender I forgot your tradition for Christmas Eve.

yes, probably best lol otherwise Milo is likely to lay claim to everything Shadow gets.


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

Staysee said:


> If they left clues! haha
> 
> Opened any cards that came with them? Most cards have clues


Nope, no cards opened either---those are for Christmas morning as well. I love suspense 

In other news, Gwennie and Jezebel's present arrived today!!!!! Jezebel was kneading the packaging, so I hope it lasts through the night unopened.


----------



## broccoli (Jul 1, 2011)

oh dear..seems i'm naughty then....
the blue stocking is Gali's and the reds are Newton's









which of course means......








and newton poses with hers


----------



## broccoli (Jul 1, 2011)

Newton got

View attachment 129962


and a catnip hat (bad photo- sorry) 
View attachment 129963


which meant he didnt notice she'd run off with the wand - she's waiting to get her paws on the tiny mice too (she plays hide & seek with them)
View attachment 129964


but he then pinched her scrunchie...
View attachment 129965


So Thankyou to both our Secret Santas - my kitties loved their/the others stuff!!!


----------



## broccoli (Jul 1, 2011)

Also - Newtons SS sounds terribly naughty 
View attachment 129966

Not a chance!!!
View attachment 129967


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

Joy84 said:


> Yes, Christmas Eve <it's tomorrow :w00t:> here.
> That's what we do in Poland, it's the most important day of Christmas for us.
> We have a big dinner <traditionally it should be 12 courses :lol:> and the first star has to apear in the sky before we're allowed to open presents


ahh that sounds lovely tradition ,i think that's my plan , just the one though 
im going other side of london to see my son and grandma weather permitting, so gotta do some before, and one for when i get back , oops forgot to say i m not in the ss(computer was down) but have loved seeing and hearing all the festivities, thanks for sharing , will defo be doing it next year hopefully for two catslol xx

broccoli not sure but your attatchments aren't working for me???


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

moggiemum said:


> broccoli not sure but your attatchments aren't working for me???


Same here


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

mmm they're not working for me either - sorry broccolli


----------



## kimberleyski (Nov 7, 2012)

We're still saving ours it's under the tree ready for Dorothy (and I'm sure Martha will get involved)!

Cannot wait until tomorrow morning to open it! It's CHRISTMAS EVE!!!!!! Yaaaaaaaaaaay!!!

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Still no prezzie for the old boys......
I fear Santa has been thrown off course by this terrible storm.
Don't believe he is going to make it till after Christmas.


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

OH started opening Milo's presents.....

so now everything is open lol

And now I have two cats going COMPLETELY bonkers.

Joy a warning about the valerian would have been nice :lol: me and OH were having gagging fits! 

I'll upload pictures and video in a bit.

But remember... if anyone gets put on the naughty step for opening gifts OH started it!


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Mirx3 said:


> OH started opening Milo's presents.....
> 
> so now everything is open lol
> 
> ...


Have you opened yours yet? :ihih:

Can't wait to see what you think of it but can wait til morning  :blush:


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

I haven't opened my ss gifts yet, but will open if you want  LOL


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Mirx3 said:


> I haven't opened my ss gifts yet, but will open if you want  LOL


Oh no, just checking  You may as well wait til morning now


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

JordanRose said:


> Oh no, just checking  You may as well wait til morning now


OH is determine to open all of the Christmas gifts at midnight.

Swear, feel like I'm trying to keep a kid out of them presents :lol:


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Men are big kids  my Dad used to sneak around trying to peep at what presents we'd got for him  he was the same when it was his Birthday too


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

Agreed! My OH is always awake at the crack of dawn on Xmas day.. It doesn't help this year that he's just come off early turns at work so his body clock is set to early


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Well, it is going to be Christmas Day for Romeo and Connor, but sadly, the third parcel did not arrive in time, so Catweazle, Wobbel and Ricky will have to be patient till it finally arrives, which will most definitely be after Christmas. I told them they will still be having all the fun long after all the others have all had theirs.
They were not entirely convinced.


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Jiskefet said:


> Well, it is going to be Christmas Day for Romeo and Connor, but sadly, the third parcel did not arrive in time, so Catweazle, Wobbel and Ricky will have to be patient till it finally arrives, which will most definitely be after Christmas. I told them they will still be having all the fun long after all the others have all had theirs.
> They were not entirely convinced.


Oh that's a shame... Will the others share do you think?


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Mirx3 said:


> OH started opening Milo's presents.....
> 
> so now everything is open lol
> 
> ...


Naughty, naughty :hand: :hand: :hand:

It was wrapped in 3 plastic bags and had a tag saying "My Mummy says it stinks but I love it so hope you'll too" or something along those lines ...
Isn't that enough of a warning?
Or has the tag come off? :lol:

I soooo can't wait till you open your gift from Jordan!! :ciappa:


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

Joy84 said:


> Naughty, naughty :hand: :hand: :hand:
> 
> It was wrapped in 3 plastic bags and had a tag saying "My Mummy says it stinks but I love it so hope you'll too" or something along those lines ...
> Isn't that enough of a warning?
> ...


it either came off or I missed it lol

I've never smelt anything quite like it before.

OH says I should make his mum a cat toy with it to give their cats :lol:


----------



## Purple~Haze (Apr 17, 2012)

Fuzzy's package came today - he is very happy and says thank you SS!


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

Katina said:


> Fuzzy's package came today - he is very happy and says thank you SS!


How's that for timing?! Yay


----------



## flev (Mar 6, 2011)

Timothy is having to be patient until I get home on Saturday...although he had a lovely crinkly red ball which wasn't wrapped up so he had that before I left. 

His presents are under the tree, so I did tell his cat sitter not to panic if she discovers he's opened any by himself!


----------



## Purple~Haze (Apr 17, 2012)

Dante said:


> How's that for timing?! Yay


Yay indeed! Purrfect timing!


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

oliviarussian said:


> Oh that's a shame... Will the others share do you think?


They were lucky...
They did a private exchange with Carly's cats, so they have already opened a package with goodies for all of them. And the girls got to open theirs on December 5th, which is St Nicholas Eve in Holland.

So they already have a lot of new toys and treats (though most of the treats have been gobbled up by now, greedy sods)


----------



## broccoli (Jul 1, 2011)

2nd go...

Newton got]









and a catnip hat (bad photo- sorry, he dragged it into the bed) 








which meant he didnt notice she'd run off with the wand - she's waiting to get her paws on the tiny mice too (she plays hide & seek with them)








but he then pinched her scrunchie...








So Thankyou to both our Secret Santas - my kitties loved their/the others stuff!!!


----------



## broccoli (Jul 1, 2011)

another repost

Also - Newtons SS sounds terribly naughty 







Not a chance!!!


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

I think I just figured out why Catweazle, Ricky and Wobbel are still waiting for their prezzie. I think their Santa may have been using UPS....

Just heard that UPS grossly misjudged the number of parcels they'd have to distribute in December, and they are still trying to sort out the mess of wagonloads of delayed parcels. So if their Secret Santa is in the USA, their parcel will be somewhere in that great mound of undelivered presents and online Christmas shopping....


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Good news and bad news

My feet will be comfortable but Milo still waiting for his SS


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

My boys still haven't received theirs, either


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Shame some are still waiting!


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Jenny1966 said:


> Shame some are still waiting!


How many are still waiting?


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

oliviarussian said:


> How many are still waiting?


I suppose only Dante can answer that question.

Just reading the last couple of posts, MollyMilo and Jiskefet are still waiting.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

I suspect mine is coming from the USA, as UPS has made a big mess of things and are still trying to sort out the Christmas shopping and gifts sent through them.

So, hopefully, it will reappear some time, but I fear some parcels may have gone missing.

I was considering pulling the plug on my account and move to Lauren's new rescue forum altogether due to the blanket ban issue (which is why I removed my avatar and sig, and most of my albums), but I now realize I will have to stay on to let you know if it arrives. I owe the sender - and Dante - that much, at least.


----------



## broccoli (Jul 1, 2011)

Jiskefet said:


> I was considering pulling the plug on my account and move to Lauren's new rescue forum altogether due to the blanket ban issue (which is why I removed my avatar and sig, and most of my albums), but I now realize I will have to stay on to let you know if it arrives. I owe the sender - and Dante - that much, at least.


actually - read the thread on general - the issue with some of our trusted rescues... may be resolved 
give the mods a chance to take a look

and HUGE respect to McW :thumbup: who changed her sig to make it easier for the volunteer mods


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

oliviarussian said:


> How many are still waiting?


Is Milo the only one now?


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

Yes he is  it's on it's way from far away.. That's all I can say.

I really didn't mean for that to rhyme!


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Dante said:


> Yes he is  it's on it's way from far away.. That's all I can say.
> 
> I really didn't mean for that to rhyme!


Ooh that's exciting!! :thumbup:


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Probably a Yankee Santa Claws as well......

Ours only arrived today, and it also came from the States.


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

MollyMilo said:


> Ooh that's exciting!! :thumbup:


If Milo's gets lost in the post..Riley is happy to send a gift!


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

nicolaa123 said:


> If Milo's gets lost in the post..Riley is happy to send a gift!


Aww Nicola that is so sweet of Riley xx

I'm sure there is no need though, Milos pressie will come soon


----------

